#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Будда, дзогчен и секс

## Сяо Жэнь

_Сяо Жэнь спросил:_
Ну а вот вопрос не о внутреннем, а о внешнем. Правильно ли я понимаю, что в дзогчене нет никаких запретов ни на какие сексуальные отношения? Как бы полная сексуальная свобода, регулируемая лишь внутренними склонностями человека?

*Игорь Берхин ответил:

Если что-то регулируется внутренними склонностями, это уже не свобода. Практикующий дзогчен вступает в такие сексуальные отношения, которые не создают проблем. На самом деле Будда учил тому же, просто буддийский народ из предосторожности или от непонимания принципа склонялся к тому, чтобы все скопом запретить А то слишком уж часто сексуальные отношения создают проблемы 

Если это вопрос животрепещущий, то наверное лучше открыть для него новый тред* 

Да, вопрос вызывает интерес. Ведь чем больше свободы, тем оно как-то поинтересней и повеселей. 

И интересно вот это утверждение: “На самом деле Будда учил тому же, просто буддийский народ…”. Эта информация получена “прямым йогическим видением” (или как это называется в дзогчене)?

Дхаммапада, стих 284:
“Пока у мужчины не искоренено желание к женщинам, - пусть даже самое малое, - до тех пор его ум на привязи подобно теленку, сосущему молоко у матери”.

Как дзогчен понимает о чём говорится в этой фразе, и в чём её истинный сокровенный смысл, если таковой есть?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Сяо Жэнь_ 
> *И интересно вот это утверждение: "На самом деле Будда учил тому же, просто буддийский народ:". Эта информация получена "прямым йогическим видением" (или как это называется в дзогчене)?*


Читая Палийский Канон, можно увидеть, как именно Будда объясняет "неправильное сексуальное поведение": это вступать в половые отношения с женщиной, которая находится под опекой отца, мужа, брата, царя и т.д. Это связано с тем, что женщина в современном Будде обществе часто рассматривалась как собственность мужчины, под опекой которого она находилась, и соответственно вступление с такой женщиной в половые отношения могло спровоцировать значительные проблемы для обоих участников. А если человека за его поступок посадят в тюрьму, покалечат или убьют, это создаст ему дополнительные препятствия в практике. Других ограничений сексуальной жизни мне в Сутта-питаке не встречалось. Возможно, у Ассаджи есть что-то в арсенале  :Smilie: 

Если же обратиться к истории введения запретов для монахов (не только сексуальных), то Будда вводил новые правила после того, как кто-то из его учеников по дурости залетал или даже просто вызывал общественное порицание: громко чавкал, падал с дерева или кого-то брюхатил  :Smilie:  Правила нужны тем, кто сам не соображает, что делает.

*



			
				Дхаммапада, стих 284:
"Пока у мужчины не искоренено желание к женщинам, - пусть даже самое малое, - до тех пор его ум на привязи подобно теленку, сосущему молоко у матери".

Как дзогчен понимает о чём говорится в этой фразе, и в чём её истинный сокровенный смысл, если таковой есть?
			
		

*Для понимания этой фразы дзогчен необязателен. Совершенно ясно, что проблема не в сексе, а в желании, которое сковывает и обусловливает ум. Те, кто необусловлен своим желанием, могут заниматься сексом или не заниматься, по обстоятельствам. Кто обусловлен в момент желания и знает свою ошибку, контролирует свой ум, чтобы желание не возникало. Ну а у кого и с этим плохо, тем приходится избегать ситуаций, где желание легко возникает.

Если не ясно, что такое "сексуальное поведение, создающее проблемы", то можно привести примеры: секс с женщиной очень ревнивого и могущественного человека (если тебя закатали в бетон, практиковать становится непросто), избыточный секс, изнуряющий организм, секс, за который обществом предусмотрено наказание (например с малолетними), анальный секс, нарушающий движение праны в организме и т.д. Все это правилами не перечислить, поэтому и говорится, что надо самому соображать, что делаешь и какие у этого могут быть последствия.

У воздержания от секса тоже могут быть негативные последствия. В Тибете монашество стало чрезмерно популярным и это привело к настолько существенному замедлению роста населения, что сейчас тибетцы стоят перед угрозой исчезновения как нации, которая является носителем древней культуры и важной опорой Дхармы. Так что в данном случае повальная отдача тибетцами своих детей в монастыри привела не к распространению Дхармы, а наоборот.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2018), Дина Скатова (27.09.2011), Че Дуу (30.09.2011)

----------


## Ассаджи

Сяо Жень, Вам для справки подлинный текст правила для мирян (Ангуттара Никая 10.176) (перевод из книги "Слово Будды" http://dhamma.ru/lib/wob/word.htm ):

Он избегает незаконных половых связей и воздерживается от них. Он не имеет половых связей ни с теми, кто все еще находится на попечении отца, матери, брата, сестры или родственников, ни с замужними женщинами, ни с осужденными женщинами, ни, наконец, с помолвленными девушками. 

Английский перевод:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an10-176.html

Что касается монахов, то они по правилам для монахов они не вступают в половые связи.

Исключено, чтобы архат, свободный от влечений, вступил в половую связь:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an09-007.html

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

_Ассаджи написал:
Сяо Жень, Вам для справки подлинный текст правила для мирян ....._ 

Ну сейчас-то мне хотелось бы разобраться в вопросе по максимуму, как это представлено в идеале.

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

*Игорь Берхин написал:

Если же обратиться к истории введения запретов для монахов (не только сексуальных), то Будда вводил новые правила после того, как кто-то из его учеников по дурости залетал или даже просто вызывал общественное порицание: громко чавкал, падал с дерева или кого-то брюхатил  Правила нужны тем, кто сам не соображает, что делает.*

На сколько я понял, Ассаджи по-другому толкует изложение этого вопроса в палийском каноне. Что запрет был не условный, зависящим от обстоятельств, а безусловным. У меня, на сколько я успел ознакомиться с небольшой частью палийского канона, сложилось такое же впечатление. Махаяна, на сколько я знаю, запрет строго соблюдает. Тогда получается, что дзогчен в этом вопросе новатор?

*Для понимания этой фразы дзогчен необязателен. Совершенно ясно, что проблема не в сексе, а в желании, которое сковывает и обусловливает ум. Те, кто необусловлен своим желанием, могут заниматься сексом или не заниматься, по обстоятельствам. Кто обусловлен в момент желания и знает свою ошибку, контролирует свой ум, чтобы желание не возникало. Ну а у кого и с этим плохо, тем приходится избегать ситуаций, где желание легко возникает.*

Пытаюсь вникнуть в нюансы вашей мысли. Правильно ли я понял, что возможна ситуация, когда желание есть, но "практик" не обусловлен им?

Вообще, желание и секс, в моём восприятии, не раздельны. Секс без желания-влечения - такое наверно не возможно?

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Игорь Берхин_ 
> *У воздержания от секса тоже могут быть негативные последствия. В Тибете монашество стало чрезмерно популярным и это привело к настолько существенному замедлению роста населения, что сейчас тибетцы стоят перед угрозой исчезновения как нации, которая является носителем древней культуры и важной опорой Дхармы. Так что в данном случае повальная отдача тибетцами своих детей в монастыри привела не к распространению Дхармы, а наоборот.*


Если число тибетцев будет уменьшаться из-за монашества, то надо полагать, эти души, покинувшие Тибет, переселятся либо в высшие миры, либо в другие страны. Карма у них должна быть хорошая, раз они были монахами. Таким образом, число Бодхисаттв должно будет постоянно расти, и число практикующих в других странах тоже будет расти, и соответственно число монахов там. За счёт этого опять же численность населения уже в этих странах будет уменьшаться. В конечном итоге людей на Земле не останется, все станут Бодхисаттвами (если к тому времени низшие миры не опустеют) и Буддами, что собственно и есть цель буддизма. Полная и окончательная победа Нирваны над Сансарой!

----------

Тао (27.09.2011)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Сяо Жэнь_ 
> _Игорь Берхин написал:_
> 
> Если же обратиться к истории введения запретов для монахов (не только сексуальных), то Будда вводил новые правила после того, как кто-то из его учеников по дурости залетал или даже просто вызывал общественное порицание: громко чавкал, падал с дерева или кого-то брюхатил  Правила нужны тем, кто сам не соображает, что делает.
> 
> *На сколько я понял, Ассаджи по-другому толкует изложение этого вопроса в палийском каноне. Что запрет был не условный, зависящим от обстоятельств, а безусловным. У меня, на сколько я успел ознакомиться с небольшой частью палийского канона, сложилось такое же впечатление. Махаяна, на сколько я знаю, запрет строго соблюдает. Тогда получается, что дзогчен в этом вопросе новатор?*


С того момента, как хинаянский монах принимает обет, его выполнение становится безусловным и должно соблюдаться даже ценой собственной жизни. Но речь шла о том, что Будда далеко не сразу ввел все ныне существующие монашеские правила, а устанавливал их постепенно, после того, как с монахами, совершавшими те или иные поступки, случались проблемы. Поэтому Будда во избежание повторения устанавливал новые правила. В конце жизни Будда разрешил монахам отказаться от второстепенных правил, но они решили этого не делать, полагаясь более на букву, чем на дух учения, а также опасаясь дурной молвы. Было бы интересно, если бы Ассаджи нашел и процитировал историю введения запрета на секс. Насколько мне известно (изустно), это было сделано после того, как один из монахов обрюхатил девицу, создав тем самым проблемы. Допускаю, что эта история может не соответствовать Палийскому Канону, хотя я слышал ее от весьма компетентного американского буддолога, изучавшего Винаю (кстати, для Ассаджи, всвязи с нашим давним спором, он также подтвердил, что в Мадджхиме есть сутта об архате, попросившим его удушить). Также, насколько мне известно, Виная регулирует глубину введения члена, после которой половой контакт становится нарушением обетов. Именно благодаря этому правилу в монастырях процветает гомосексуализм с введением члена не в отверстия тела, а между ляжек или подмышку. Пример того, как следуют букве, забывая о духе.

Махаяна превосходит принцип обета, опираясь более на природу намерения. Любой обет может быть нарушен бодхисаттвой, если это нарушение совершается на благо существ. Не так давно я уже рассказывал на форуме историю о Будде, который в одном из прежних воплощений прервал свое безбрачие (брахмачария) ради блага влюбленной в него девушки. Единственный обет, который не должен нарушать бодхисаттва - это обет действовать на благо всех существ. Естественно, что никакими правилами это описать нельзя, поскольку любая ситуация уникальна.

На самом деле, даже в Палийском Каноне Будда (в диспуте с джайном, например) говорит, что намерение важнее самого действия. Однако, поскольку хинаянский монах не озабочен благом всех существ, у него просто нет причин, по которым он с пользой для дела мог бы нарушать свои обеты. Разница между Винаей монахов и Винаей бодхисаттв описана в Ратнакутасутре примерно такими словами: "То, что для монаха благо, для бодхисаттвы может быть прегрешением, то, что для бодхисаттвы благо, для монаха может быть прегрешением". Так что умело сочетать монашество и путь бодхисаттвы - большое искусство. В свое время Бай Чжан реформировал Винаю для чаньских монахов именно потому, что старая Виная противоречила пути бодхисаттвы, которым является чань.

*



			
				Правильно ли я понял, что возможна ситуация, когда желание есть, но "практик" не обусловлен им?
			
		

*Безусловно. И этот факт очень мощно используется в тантре и в дзогчен.

*



			
				Вообще, желание и секс, в моём восприятии, не раздельны. Секс без желания-влечения - такое наверно не возможно?
			
		

*Еще как возможны  :Smilie:  Поспрашивайте женщин с богатым опытом супружеской жизни.  :Smilie:  Что касается мужчин, то эрекция может быть вызвана сугубо механической стимуляцией, не предполагающей желание. Именно этот факт используют женщины, когда насилуют мужчин.

*



			
				Если число тибетцев будет уменьшаться из-за монашества, то надо полагать, эти души, покинувшие Тибет, переселятся либо в высшие миры, либо в другие страны. Карма у них должна быть хорошая, раз они были монахами. Таким образом, число Бодхисаттв должно будет постоянно расти, и число практикующих в других странах тоже будет расти, и соответственно число монахов там. За счёт этого опять же численность населения уже в этих странах будет уменьшаться. В конечном итоге людей на Земле не останется, все станут Бодхисаттвами (если к тому времени низшие миры не опустеют) и Буддами, что собственно и есть цель буддизма. Полная и окончательная победа Нирваны над Сансарой!
			
		

*Эта логика была бы хороша для Рерихов с Блаватской, но к реальности она никакого отношения не имеет. Учение хранится в людях-носителях этого учения, и если в мире не будет таких людей, то живые существа человеческие и нечеловеческие этого мира останутся без Дхармы еще многие века, до прихода очередного Будды Татхагаты.

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

*Игорь Берхин написал:

Также, насколько мне известно, Виная регулирует глубину введения члена, после которой половой контакт становится нарушением обетов.*

Не слышал ничего более забавного!… Может быть какая-то Виная и регулирует, но о какой Винае идёт речь? Ведь не о той, которую давал Будда, и которая представлена в палийском каноне?

Теперь о Бодхисаттвах, которых Вы приводите в пример для обоснования нарушения обетов. Да, есть даже история, как Будда в одной из своих прошлых жизней убил одного злодея (дело, кажется, было на корабле, а Будда был купцом, а тот хотел замочить их всех). Только мне кажется, что есть разница между этими историями, которые суть экстремальные, из ряда вон выходящие ситуации, и вот этой историей:

*Игорь Берхин написал в предыдущем треде:

Поведение, основанное на такой осознанности, применяется практиками дзогчен, особенно начинающими, то есть теми, кто еще недостаточно устойчив в пребывании в природе ума. Принцип этого поведения в том, чтобы действовать не опираясь на правила, а полностью принимая ответственность за свои поступки.*

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

*Сяо Жэнь спросил:
Правильно ли я понял, что возможна ситуация, когда желание есть, но "практик" не обусловлен им? 

Игорь Берхин ответил:
Безусловно. И этот факт очень мощно используется в тантре и в дзогчен.*

Это крайне интересно, хотелось бы вникнуть. Будда сказал:

“Пока у мужчины не искоренено желание к женщинам, - пусть даже самое малое, - до тех пор его ум на привязи подобно теленку, сосущему молоко у матери”.

То есть он здесь однозначно связал “желание к женщинам” со связанностью ума, с обусловленностью ума. Но Вы, на сколько я понял, опровергаете его. Говорите - желание может быть, и при этом ум может быть не связан, не обусловлен. Так?

Далее Будда говорит (Дхаммапада, стих 285): “Вырви свое желание, как вырывают рукой осенний лотос. Следуй по пути спокойствия к Нирване, указанной Сугатой”. А Вы предлагаете, в смысле тантра и дзогчен предлагают, не вырывать желание, а “очень мощно” использовать его. Так?

----------


## Aleksey

Привет всем.
Попробую прояснить некоторые моменты по палийскому канону, насколько это возможно для меня, как человека с низшими способностями. 
Запрет сексуальных отношений с женщинами был сформулирован Буддой по поводу монаха Судинны. Как ни странно, этот случай имеет мало отношения к сексу как таковому. Судинна, в общем-то, был очень положительным монахом, он вступил в общину, преодолев сопротивление родителей, в монашестве соблюдал аскетические практики, помогал товарищам и т. д. Он вступил в связь с бывшей женой по просьбе родителей, чтобы та могла родить ребёнка и семья получила наследника. При желании можно сказать, что он обрюхатил кого-то, но вряд-ли это отражает суть дела. Речь скорее идёт о противоречии монашеского идеала и семейных ценностей - видимо, это вообще достаточно больная тема для буддизма.  По этому поводу можно посмотреть интересную статью Family Matters: Dramatic Interdependence and the Intimate Realization of Buddhist Liberation By Peter D. Hershock
http://jbe.gold.ac.uk/7/current7.html

Что касается глубины введения члена и тому подобных вопросов, типа, можно ли совершать половой акт с трупом или с отрезанной головой, то такие вопросы действительно обсуждаются в Винае, в так называемом старом комментарии - он входит в Винаю. В английском переводе Винаи Horner эти моменты были оставлены непереведёнными.  Я думаю, что вряд ли для комментаторов эти моменты имели какой-то скабрезный смысл, скорее здесь сказался стиль индийских комментариев -  со всей возможной схоластической точностью прояснить всё, что относится к обсуждаемому вопросу.
Что касается некоего полузадушенного архата, хотелось бы получить более точную ссылку. Вопрос о самоубийстве в буддизме активно обсуждается в научной литературе и в сети полно подобных статей. Одна из лучших опять же в журнале буддийской этики
Buddhism and Suicide: The Case of Channa by Damien Keown
http://jbe.gold.ac.uk/3/keown3.html
Обычно непродвинутыми буддологами считается, что в каноне содержатся три случая самоубийства архатов, совершённых с помощью ножа. D. Keown достаточно аргументированно показывает, что в-общем то и эти три самоубийства не могут быть отнесены к самоубийствам архатов, поскольку они задумывались ещё обычными людьми, а не архатами. Я сам, правда, точно нашёл один случай самоубиства архата, не в каноне, а в Махавамсе. Оно было совершено самосожжением или самовоспламенением - такой скорее махаянский способ.
Всего доброго
Алексей.

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

*Алексей написал:

Что касается глубины введения члена и тому подобных вопросов, типа, можно ли совершать половой акт с трупом или с отрезанной головой, то такие вопросы действительно обсуждаются в Винае, в так называемом старом комментарии - он входит в Винаю. В английском переводе Винаи Horner эти моменты были оставлены непереведёнными. Я думаю, что вряд ли для комментаторов эти моменты имели какой-то скабрезный смысл, скорее здесь сказался стиль индийских комментариев - со всей возможной схоластической точностью прояснить всё, что относится к обсуждаемому вопросу.*

Даааа, час от часу не легче… ну и денёк сегодня… На сколько я могу предполагать, «глубина введения» обозначена достаточно маленькой, чтобы мастурбация была не возможна? То есть эта «детализация» предназначена, чтобы перекрыть все возможные лазейки для несознательных хитрых монахов? Ну и вообще, какой там контекст, «введение» куда?

Ну а на счёт « с трупом или с отрезанной головой», смею предположить, - запрещено?

Алексей, если это возможно, то было бы интересно воочию ознакомиться с данными местами Винаи (ещё лучше, если на русском).

----------


## Ассаджи

> *Также, насколько мне известно, Виная регулирует глубину введения члена, после которой половой контакт становится нарушением обетов.*
> 
> Не слышал ничего более забавного!… Может быть какая-то Виная и регулирует, но о какой Винае идёт речь? Ведь не о той, которую давал Будда, и которая представлена в палийском каноне?


В палийском каноне (в Вибханге, комментарий к главе 4 "Параджика" Патимоккхи") говорится, что не допускается введения одного органа в другой (гениталии, рот и анус во всех комбинациях) "даже на длину кунжутного семени", то есть вообще ни на какую длину.

Даже пребывание вместе с женщиной в уединенном месте, где нет никого другого, является нарушением монашеских правил, хотя и мелким.

Конечно, невозможно составить правила на все случаи жизни, всегда найдутся желающие их обойти или искаженно интерпретировать. Поэтому, действительно, важно понимать и применять не только букву, но и дух учения.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ну а на счёт « с трупом или с отрезанной головой», смею предположить, - запрещено?


Да.

Подробнее на английском:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/m...mc1/index.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/m.../layguide.html

На русском:
http://dhamma.ru/lib/prat.htm

----------


## Налджорпа

На уровне Аннутара- йога тантры сексуальность не только не подавляется, но наоборот используется для скорейшего достижения Просветления. Все Будда-формы на тханках изображены сидящими в союзе со своими партнершами. Кроме того существует в тибетской традиции практика Карма-мудры использующая непосредственно сексуальный контакт.
Рекомендую всем , кто считает себя адептами Ваджраяны прочитать книгу Миранды Шо "Страстное Просветление"

----------


## Ivan

Налджорпа,

я сейчас заплачу! Такой у вас благородный ник, а _такое_ пишите...

Вы бы уже не скрывали, что это за супруга такая... и что означает их союз... а то ведь неофит может чего-нибудь не так понять...

----------


## Налджорпа

Уважаемый Иван, я не совсем понял какую супругу вы имеете в виду. А насчет сексуального союза - в Тантре он всегда символизирует единство блаженства и пустоты, пространства и радости. 
 И совсем не вижу причин вам, Ваня, плакать.

----------


## Ivan

Ох... слышал бы ваши речи ваш Лама...

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

В зависимости от традиций, есть несколько совершенно противоположенных точек зрения на занятие сексом. Где-то секс используется, где-то – запрещается. Все дело в различных методах. Как всегда в нашем Мире желаний (камадхату) вокруг сплошные крайности. Для кого-то тантра и секс уже фактически синонимы, и они «практикуют» тантрический секс всегда, везде и со всеми. Для других сексуальный союз с тантрической супругой – крайне отдаленная перспектива (но - мечтают  :Smilie: ). Третьи выбирают путь монашества и вообще не занимаются сексом, строго соблюдая винаю и т.д. и т.п. Самое интересное, что проблемы могут быть как от занятия сексом, так и в случае воздержания. Это лишний раз показывает, что путь каждого человека – совершенно индивидуален. Я могу сказать только одно: изображение божеств яб-юм на танках – это не повод немедленно последовать их примеру  :Smilie:  Союз с тантрической супругой – это весьма сложная практика, которая во все времена выполнялась только после обретения целого ряда серьезных духовных реализаций и получения соответствующих наставлений учителя. Это действительно очень сложная практика! В текстах Мипама есть наставления о том, как освободиться от Потока желаний (один из 4-х потоков Камадхату) с помощью активизации самих же желаний, но, в то же время, там отмечается, что подобные практики (включая тантрический секс) таят в себе весьма серьезные опасности для тех, кто начал заниматься ими преждевременно и без получения наставлений учителя. В ряде тибетских медицинских трактатах рассказывается о том, к каким пагубным последствиям (прежде всего необратимые расстройства психики) может привести тантрический секс из-за нарушения циркуляции внутренних ветров. Подобных предостережений в текстах великое множество и о них также не стоит забывать… Как и всегда в тантре, ключевой пункт – наставления ваджрного учителя. Без этих наставлений мы рискуем превратиться в «тантрических кроликов», которые с выпученными красными глазами занимаются сексом со всем, что шевелится и в следующей жизни продолжить этот многотрудный путь  :Smilie:

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

Аркадий, прочитал вашу статью “Медитация на пустоту” и подумал, что методом в классической махаяне является эта самая медитация на пустоту. Ну и, разумеется, практикование бодхичитты. Но вот выясняется, что и секс может быть методом. Тогда возникает вопрос – методом для чего? И если не секрет, то какие методы Вы сейчас практикуете и что сейчас для Вас является целью-мотивацией?

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

Ассаджи, после вашего комментария по Винае вопрос вполне прояснился. И что хорошо – в позитивную сторону.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Сяо Жэнь_ 
> *Аркадий, прочитал вашу статью “Медитация на пустоту” и подумал, что методом в классической махаяне является эта самая медитация на пустоту. Ну и, разумеется, практикование бодхичитты. Но вот выясняется, что и секс может быть методом. Тогда возникает вопрос – методом для чего? И если не секрет, то какие методы Вы сейчас практикуете и что сейчас для Вас является целью-мотивацией?*


Вообще говоря, в буддизме методом может являться все, что угодно, но в разных разделах учения существуют разные методы. Есть методы Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчена. Например, с точки зрения Сутры, некоторые методы Тантры могут казаться чудовищным бредом и полным извращением, поэтому на них и нельзя смотреть таким образом. Но в Тантре дается достаточно ясное объяснение сущности подобных методов, которые ведут к прямому неконцептуальному постижению ясного света ума или, другими словами, к союзу блаженства и пустоты. Природа ума или ясный свет ума возникают на миг в момент оргазма и, как например отмечает Венцапа, этот миг все же значительно длиннее, чем другие естественные моменты проявления этого тончайшего состояния (чихание, испуг, засыпание и пр.). Соединение мужской и женской энергии – величайшее таинство, которое уже нельзя называть расхожим словом «секс», поэтому в текстах и говорится о «союзе», «недвойственном слиянии» и пр.

Мотивация бывает разной и, мне кажется, что все время поддерживать на концептуальном уровне мотивацию Махаяны – просто невозможно. Освободиться, чтобы помочь всем остальным живым существам – это достаточно абстрактное желание, которое перестает быть таковым лишь после обретения серьезных духовных реализаций. А без них, мы все похожи друг на друга. Наш мир напоминает страну слепых. Слепой не может желать прозрения всем остальным, поскольку просто не знает, что это такое. Но вот если он, хотя бы на миг, сам увидел, что мир, оказывается, не такой, как все его представляют, что за пеленой кармического видения скрывается истинная реальность, то тогда у него и появится подлинная мотивация Махаяны. Только тогда на самом деле возникает и подлинное сострадание ко всем, кто этого не увидел даже на миг, подлинная любовь, бодхичитта и т.д. И в результате начинается настоящий путь к пробуждению, а не концептуальные психологические игры, направленные на искусственную стимуляцию различных добродетелей (которые, тем не менее, также приносят большую пользу)…

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

*Аркадий Щербаков написал:

Вообще говоря, в буддизме методом может являться все, что угодно, но в разных разделах учения существуют разные методы. Есть методы Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчена. Например, с точки зрения Сутры, некоторые методы Тантры могут казаться чудовищным бредом и полным извращением, поэтому на них и нельзя смотреть таким образом. Но в Тантре дается достаточно ясное объяснение сущности подобных методов, которые ведут к прямому неконцептуальному постижению ясного света ума или, другими словами, к союзу блаженства и пустоты.* 

Цель Тантры, как Вы её здесь сформулировали, даже отдалённо не напоминает мне ничего, что я читал в палийском каноне. На мой непросвещённый дилетантский взгляд, это два разных учения, с разными целями и разными методами. Но, разумеется, буду дальше пытаться, в меру своих слабых сил, понять и прочувствовать то и другое. 

*Природа ума или ясный свет ума возникают на миг в момент оргазма и, как например отмечает Венцапа, этот миг все же значительно длиннее, чем другие естественные моменты проявления этого тончайшего состояния (чихание, испуг, засыпание и пр.).* 

Имел удовольствие и неудовольствие переживать все перечисленные Вами переживания – и не подозревал, какое Сокровище в них сокрыто! Да и сейчас не могу отделаться от скепсиса, и доверия к такому утверждению пока не возникает, отчего чувствую себя, по правде говоря, немножко виноватым и неполноценным.

А тот факт, что Искомое, то есть «ясный свет ума», наиболее отчётливо проявлен ни где-нибудь, а именно в оргазме – это сильно! А ведь был период, когда я думал, что оргазм – вот смысл жизни! Потом я понял, что был не прав. А теперь оказывается, что я был не далёк от истины :-)

*Соединение мужской и женской энергии – величайшее таинство, которое уже нельзя называть расхожим словом «секс», поэтому в текстах и говорится о «союзе», «недвойственном слиянии» и пр.*

Шива, Шакти, лингам, йонь… Я думал, всё это из области индуистских тантр, индуистских культов. А это оказывается буддизм. Поистине широчайшее учение!

Про декларативную и реальную бодхичитты – совершенно с Вами согласен.

Ну что ж, тему-тред более менее обсудили, некое впечатление-понимание сложилось. Благодарен всем, принявшим участие, за познавательную, интересную беседу. Сожалею и раскаиваюсь, что со своей стороны, как мне сейчас кажется, порой проявлял пристрастность, въедливость, занудство и тупость, но интенсивные работы по самосовершенствованию, самотрансформации и самоосознанию собственной природы – постоянно ведутся. С симпатией ко всем участникам, Сяо Жэнь.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> Цель Тантры, как Вы её здесь сформулировали, даже отдалённо не напоминает мне ничего, что я читал в палийском каноне. На мой непросвещённый дилетантский взгляд, это два разных учения, с разными целями и разными методами.


Конечная цель всех подлинных методов буддиского учения одинакова, однако промежуточные цели могут выглядеть по разному  :Smilie:  




> …Да и сейчас не могу отделаться от скепсиса, и доверия к такому утверждению пока не возникает, отчего чувствую себя, по правде говоря, немножко виноватым и неполноценным.


Скепсис (сомнение) - совершенно нормальное явление - когда его нет в самом начале – это называется религиозным фанатизмом. Для появления веры должны быть причины.




> А тот факт, что Искомое, то есть «ясный свет ума», наиболее отчётливо проявлен ни где-нибудь, а именно в оргазме – это сильно! А ведь был период, когда я думал, что оргазм – вот смысл жизни! Потом я понял, что был не прав. А теперь оказывается, что я был не далёк от истины :-)


Кто-то считает, что истина в вине, кто-то – что она в оргазме; кто-то ищет ее в философии и т.д.… :Smilie:  На относительном уровне истина многолика, поэтому ее и называют «относительной истиной». Тот тантрический союз о котором я говорил, ничего общего с обычным оргазмом не имеет, поэтому Вы действительно были не правы  :Smilie: 




> Шива, Шакти, лингам, йонь… Я думал, всё это из области индуистских тантр, индуистских культов. А это оказывается буддизм. Поистине широчайшее учение!


В индуизме совсем другое тантрическое учение, хотя внешне и есть много схожего.

Всех благ!

----------


## Ivan

Сяо Жэнь,

читая ваши "выводы" становится несколько не по себе. Старайтесь читать книги. Начните с книг Далай-Ламы. И старайтесь первое время меньше делать обобщений, а больше читайте.  

(Первое время - это пару лет ежедневных занятий.)

----------


## Комодератор

Уважаемые,

непонимание Сяо Женя -- дело в полне обычное, может быть имеет смысл сказать, для чего используется единение в тантрийских системах?

Попробую... 

В соответствии с комментарием Арья Нагарджуны на тантру Гухьясамаджи, опора на пртнера нужна в двух случаях:

-- для так называемого введения ветров в центральный канал (отъединение тела в терминах отцовской тантры)

-- для достижения чистого иллюзорного тела.

Т.е., во-первых, всего 2 раза, а во вторых,  есть очень много диспутов, по поводу того, должен ли быть партнер внешним или воображаемым. Собственно само участие партнера в этом действии нужно только для того, чтобы процессы (ветры), связанные с тайным органом вошли в центральный канал.

В традиции Сакья например, придерживаются убеждения, что партнер должен быть исключительно воображаемым.

Те два момента, о которых упоминалось выше относятся к стадии завершения (дзогрим), соответственно практикант этого этапа -- очень высокоразвитая личность, достигшая однонаправленного сосредоточения ума, порадившая сознание, обращенное к пробуждению и многое другое. По классификации сутр, такой практикант соответствует бодхисаттве 3-ей ступени.

В комментарии на Тантру Чакрасамвары Пабонка Ринпоче сказано, что потредление спиртного и половые отношения с женщинами -- это не путь тантры, а ложные комментарии не понявших (или намеренно искажающих) тантрийский путь.

Есть еще одно -- среди тантрийских обязательств есть обязательства не нарушать предыдущих обязательств, соответственно, если тантрийский практикант -- монах или человек, принявший обеты брахмачарина, то ему в принципе нельзя использовать внешнего партнера (кстати, партнер, если он внешний, должен так же обладать рядом совершенств, что не так уж и легко встретить в наше время). 

Резюмируя, хотелось бы сказать, что заглавие темы не верно в принципе. Нельзя опору на партнера называть сексом -- нет с ним ничего общего.

PS Все вышеизложенное базируется на моих более чем скромных знаниях о принципе тантрийского пути, полученному на базе комментария к тантрам Гухъясамаджи и Чакрасамвары. Все ошибки, которые я допустил -- мои. Воззрение, изложенное -- традиции Гелуг и Сакья. Если в других традициях -- другие воззрения, очень хорошо!

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

В связи с тем, что в школе Гелуг основной акцент всегда делался на строгих монастырских правилах поведения для монахов, в текстах этой школы крайне мало информации о практиках кармамудры, но это не значит, что этих практик там нет совсем. Такие наставления передавались в виде устных комментариев и считались весьма тайными. Однако есть и некоторые исключения. Например, в текстах Первого Далай-ламы о 4-х мудрах  есть совершенно четкие наставления касательно данной практики, что, вообще говоря, полностью согласуется с самими коренными текстами Наропы. У других мастеров других школ также существует масса наставлений на сей счет. Есть очень подробные инструкции в текстах принадлежащих Марпе Лоцаве, Миларепе и др. Сама структура изложения доктрины Шести Йог Наропы сильно отличается. У ламы Цонкапы практики кармамудры отделены от остальных, а например, в традиции Гампопы йога кармамудры излагается как некая составная часть йоги внутреннего тепла. Это вполне логично, т.к. йога кармамудры позволяет осуществить качественный скачек от йоги внутреннего тепла к йоге иллюзорного тела…

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Ну а на счёт « с трупом или с отрезанной головой», смею предположить, - запрещено?

Как можно запретить то, что уже произошло в Вашем игривом  Уме, Сяо-Жень?  :Wink: 

Дай Вам Бог найти счастье в этих игрищах с самим собой...

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

*Иван написал:

читая ваши "выводы" становится несколько не по себе. Старайтесь читать книги. Начните с книг Далай-Ламы. И старайтесь первое время меньше делать обобщений, а больше читайте. 

(Первое время - это пару лет ежедневных занятий.)*

Так сложилось, что я начал с Дхаммапады и палийского канона, и ещё далеко не всё прочитал. Книги Далай-Ламы непременно тоже буду читать. У меня к Вам просьба – если вас не слишком затруднит, то было бы интересно и полезно, и наверно не мне одному, если б какие-нибудь куски-цитаты из текстов Далай-Ламы помещали прямо здесь. Может быть есть у Вас сейчас по рукой что-нибудь в контексте обсуждаемой темы? 

А что касается «выводов» и «обобщений», то как-то оно само собой происходит. Я конечно могу пресечь данный процесс, но это будет как-то искуственно-противоестественно. Да и благодаря в высшей степени компетентным участникам форума, кои безусловно здесь присутствуют, я надеюсь рассеивать свои ложные выводы и обобщения, и формировать истинные.

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

Уважаемый Комодератор, изложенное Вами понимание тантрической составляющей тибетского буддизма весьма успокоило меня. Тантра стала, в моём восприятии, более родственной буддизму палийского канона, и это, по-моему, хорошо.

Технический вопрос. “Введение ветров в центральный канал” – можно сказать, что это делается для того, чтобы увести ветра из других частей тела, чтобы они не мешали, не отвлекали от сосредоточения на визуализируемом образе?

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

*BODHIPBAHA НАПИСАЛ:

>Ну а на счёт « с трупом или с отрезанной головой», смею предположить, - запрещено?

Как можно запретить то, что уже произошло в Вашем игривом Уме, Сяо-Жень?* 

“Запрещено” – имелось ввиду, что Виная запрещала монахам. А ваш вопрос совсем не понял. Что именно произошло в моём игривом уме? 

А запретить то, что уже произошло, тут я с Вами согласен, конечно нельзя, уже поздно. Но можно запретить, чтоб впредь не повторялось. 

*Дай Вам Бог найти счастье в этих игрищах с самим собой...*

Наверняка нашёл бы, да ведь не один я. Воздействия извне регулярно ломают ещё не окрепшее счастье.

----------


## Комодератор

2 Сяо Жэнь:

> Технический вопрос. “Введение ветров в центральный канал” – можно сказать, что это делается для того, чтобы увести ветра из других частей тела, чтобы они не мешали, не отвлекали от сосредоточения на визуализируемом образе?

Нет. Это не так...

Есть такой термин, который называется "ясный свет", обозначающий (если очень упрощенно) некое наитончайшее состояние сознания. Достижение ясного света "по сути" и "чистого иллюзорного тела" и их "единение" приравнивается в тантрийской терминологии (в традиции Гелуг и Сакья) к достижению пробуждения. А достижение этого самого ясного "света по сути" строится на базе введения ветров в центральный канал. Строго говоря, я не могу Вам излагать все это более подробно, т.к., судя по всему у Вас нет посвящения класса аннутара-йога-тантры.

Хотелось бы просто сказать, что Учение Будды не противоречиво, и тантрийский путь никак не противоречит Пути Сутр. Просто используется немного разная терминология и методика. 

Тантрийский путь -- более эффективен, но и более сложен, поэтому он широко не освещается. А из-за его некоторой тайности, вокруг него всегда возникают домыслы, которые и ведут к неправильному пониманию.

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

Уважаемый Комодератор! Спасибо за разъяснение. Хоть я и мало что понял, да ведь и по другому быть не могло. По правде говоря, очень надеюсь, что жизнь моя сложится так, что мне посчастливится войти в непосредственный контакт с практикой Тантры, и в том числе аннутара-йога-тантры, и тогда я буду понимать, что Вы говорите, и беседа будет на равных. Ну а сейчас, к моему великому сожалению, признаю тот факт, что дальнейшие мои попытки вникнуть в тему, в смысле в суть и содержание тантрического учения, были бы мало того, что глупостью с моей стороны, но и бескультурностью и неуважительностью к собеседнику, чего я конечно же ни в коей мере не хотел бы.

----------


## Ассаджи

Сяо Жень, браво! :^)

----------


## Ivan

Уважаемый Сяо Жэнь,

к сожалению я не могу помещать сюда фрагменты из книг Далай-Ламы, поскольку читаю книги в твердом виде.

Но поверьте мне все ваши вопросы давно уже пройдены! И гораздо лучше будет для вас, если вы обратитесь к авторитетным источникам одного из самых реализованных и почитаемых Живых Учителей.

Книги можно приобрести по почте (buddhismofrussia.ru) или на рынках.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Что именно произошло в моем игривом уме?
Следуя наработанным тенденциям ум Сяо-Жень  сначала "вскочил" на 
>труп, потом на отрезанную голову...
Следуя за этими движениями Ума, Разум Сяо Жэнь робко спросил форрум про запрет на материализацию этих умственных движений в теме секса...
Но дорогой Сяо-Жень, как можно запретить уму скакать с одного образа на другой? Эту скачку запретами не остановить. Запретами и обетами можно добиться только не порождения еще большей кармы и еще большей скачки Ума. 
Хоть Ум и скачет, но разум страшиться и  бездействует... И то хорошо...
Ум же успокаивается медитацией. А судя по этим  тенденциям - лучшей обстановкой для медитации для Вашего игриво-циничного ума будет не секс с Девушкой, а реаниматорская...  :Wink:

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

_BODHIPBAHA написал:

>Что именно произошло в моем игривом уме?
Следуя наработанным тенденциям ум Сяо-Жень сначала "вскочил" на 
>труп, потом на отрезанную голову...
Следуя за этими движениями Ума, Разум Сяо Жэнь робко спросил форрум про запрет на материализацию этих умственных движений в теме секса..._

Мне кажется, Вы сгущаете краски на столько, что от реальности не остаётся ничего. Не думаю, что имеет хоть какой-то смысл полагать, будто если человек о чём-то говорит, то он это самое обязательно в уме совершил. И если, к примеру, он говорит: «Убивать нельзя», то при этом он непременно в уме уже убил.

_Но дорогой Сяо-Жень, как можно запретить уму скакать с одного образа на другой? Эту скачку запретами не остановить. Запретами и обетами можно добиться только не порождения еще большей кармы и еще большей скачки Ума._ 

Когда Будда говорит: “Вырви желание, как вырывают рукой осенний лотос”, то это несколько другое, чем “запрет”. Однако, если ограничивать себя формальным запретом (обетом), то согласен - результат, мягко говоря, не гарантирован. 

_Ум же успокаивается медитацией. А судя по этим тенденциям - лучшей обстановкой для медитации для Вашего игриво-циничного ума будет не секс с Девушкой, а реаниматорская..._ 

На счёт реаниматорской. Подозреваю, что с вашей стороны это была всего лишь чёрная шутка (но конечно же беззлобная). Однако она глубже, чем можно было бы подумать. Вот отрывок из Сатипаттхана-сутты:

И далее, точно так же, как монах наблюдал бы труп, брошенный на кладбище, один, два или три дня после смерти, вздувшийся, синевато-серый и гниющий, он так же рассматривает собственное тело: "Это тело такое же: такова его природа, таково его будущее, такова его неизбежная судьба".

А для Вас, на сколько я могу разглядеть из вашего комментария, наилучшей “обстановкой для медитации является секс с Девушкой” - я правильно понимаю?

----------


## Tong Po

Секс с девушкой - это прекрасно, а если он способствует каким-либо образом уменьшению страданий живых существ - это ещё лучше. И не не надо на этом заморачиваться, если вы не монах. Всего в меру - серединный путь.
MAKE LOVE, NOT WAR!!

----------


## Комодератор

BODHIPBAHA Вы опять нарываетесь... Помните, у Вас осталась возможность получить последнее предупреждение.

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

Tong Po, ваш текст светлый, добрый и позитивный. И видимо главную суть буддизма Вы видите в этих двух формулах:

MAKE LOVE, NOT WAR!!

It's only love and that is all.

----------


## Tong Po

Сяо Жэнь, суть буддизма - освобождение от страданий, всё остальное - методы, они разные могут быть (Будда дал 84 000 различных практик). Если Вы будете всецело отдаваться какому-либо позитивному действию (make love, например) то в это же время вы не сможете делать негативные действия и карма Ваша по крайней мере не ухудшится. Другое дело, что всё непостоянно (процесс make love в том числе) и вот тут уже нужны искуссные методы, предложенные Буддой.

----------


## Сяо Жэнь

Тонг По, если я правильно понял Вас, то возможно из этих 84000 методов выбрать для себя наиболее подходящие. Те, которые можно с приятностью практиковать во время секса с девушкой, и практиковать между встречами с девушкой, занимаясь другими тоже приятными для души и тела делами. И эти практики-методы можно выбрать такие, чтобы естественная приятность жизни стала ещё более приятной от них. Но в то же самое время, они будут улучшать человека, вести его к Нирване. Ведь земные радости все-равно кончатся, и надо позаботиться о будущем. И таким образом путь к Нирване становится светлым, добрым и позитивным. И для себя самого, и для окружающих меня людей. Я  верно понял Вас и истинный буддизм?

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Да, есть и такой Буддизм... Приятный во многих отношениях...
Вы еще можете его встретить в Таиланде или Кампучии...
Но этот путь, приятных методов, медленный... 
И его лучше обсуждать на форруме Дзен, Тхеревада или Пали.
Наша жизнь коротка и буддийских стран все меньше... А куда нас забросит бардо перерождения одному Оракулу известно...
Поэтому практикующие Тибетский Буддизм предпочитают помучиться на благо живых существ (например сделав 100000 простираний) в этой жизни, чем впасть в сожаления об упущенных возможностях перед незванной смертью...

>то возможно из этих 84000 методов выбрать для себя наиболее подходящие. 
Да, возможно... Например безрассудочно УМеть объединять свое сознание с просветленным существом в любых обстоятельствах (Тантра)... или путем рассуждений убедиться в пустоте всего сущего (Сутра)... 
Но методов много, во много раз больше, чем оставшихся дней нашей жизни... Кто подскажет безошибочно верный, самый подходящий метод лично для Вас?

----------


## Tong Po

Я не знаю, что есть истинный буддизм. А методы выбираются в соответствии с кармой, особенностями сознания, а ещё лучше если в этом поможет лама (гуру, шифу, наставник). Понятия "светлый", "добрый", "позитивный" - концептуальные, их содержание зависит от вас. Для кого-то Ваш Путь может показаться и тёмным и стрёмным, а для кого-то добрым и прекрасным.
Кстати, 100 000 простираний отличное средство для всего. И вовсе не мучение, если конечно лоб не расшибёшь  :Smilie:

----------


## Aliona

Из первого поста, цитата Игоря Берхина:


> Практикующий дзогчен вступает в такие сексуальные отношения, которые не создают проблем. На самом деле* Будда учил тому же...*просто буддийский народ из предосторожности или от непонимания принципа склонялся к тому, чтобы все скопом запретить


В самом деле, интересно, чему учил Будда относительно любви и семейных отношений. Может, кто-то поделится ссылками на первоисточники.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Походу Аньезка задела за живое  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (26.09.2011), Аньезка (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2011)

----------


## Aliona

Артем, скорее, пробудила живой интерес.  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (26.09.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> [b]_Игорь Берхин ответил:_
> 
> Если что-то регулируется внутренними склонностями, это уже не свобода. Практикующий дзогчен вступает в такие сексуальные отношения, которые не создают проблем. На самом деле Будда учил тому же...


Удивительно. Я искренне радуюсь за людей, которых Будда учил именно тому, чем они и занимаются.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Александр Кеосаян (20.10.2012)

----------


## ullu

А секс это порочное конечно же....
И в чем же его порочность то заключается?

----------


## Топпер

> А секс это порочное конечно же....
> И в чем же его порочность то заключается?


Он не порочен. Просто секс - одно из сильнейших человеческих желаний.

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Ittosai (29.09.2011), Lanky (27.09.2011), Neroli (27.09.2011), Сергей Ч (27.09.2011), Федор Ф (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Похоть - корень сансары. Похоть - Мара №1 для буддиста

----------

Denli (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Дина Скатова (27.09.2011), Сергей Ч (27.09.2011), Тао (27.09.2011), Федор Ф (27.09.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Не истощение, а обмен этой самой энергией с партнёром. И не впустую, а для снятия барьеров и установления более искренних отношений.
> 
> Понятно, конечно, что мирянину хорошо, то монаху смерть.
> 
> Но тема же не «Монахи и секс» вроде бы.


И мирянину смерть от похоти. А искренние отношения между людьми устанавливаются благодаря любви, взаимопомощи, терпению, самопожертвованию.

----------


## ullu

> И мирянину смерть от похоти. А искренние отношения между людьми устанавливаются благодаря любви, взаимопомощи, терпению, самопожертвованию.


Хм...ну.... что я могу сказать  :Smilie:  , страдать или наслаждаться в процессе продвижения к освобождению - это в принципе дело вкуса, имхо. Так что каждый просто выбирает то что ему больше нравится.
Вы вот видимо любите как можно больше пострадать.
Я вот предпочту все же здоровый и счастливый секс  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

Того и гляди появится информация, что Будда на самом деле учил о четырех видах страдания. Страдание страдания, страдание перемен, всепроникающее страдание и страдание без секса.
Шутка.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Того и гляди появится информация, что Будда на самом деле учил о четырех видах страдания. Страдание страдания, страдание перемен, всепроникающее страдание и страдание без секса.
> Шутка.


Ну а что, раз освобождение нужно выстрадать, то почему - бы не расширить список святых страданий?
Предлагаю сообщать всем, что Будда учил 84 тысячам святых страданий, страдая которые можно в итоге настрадать себе освобождение.

тоже шутка .

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.09.2011)

----------


## Lanky

Тема очень интересная, учитывая, что как т.з.обычные люди, так и буддисты склонны невротически переживать свою сексуальность. Люди топчатся между Сциллой и Харибдой, между созидательным  огнем Эроса и завораживающей пляской смерти Танатоса. Тележурналы полны делающими аудиенс новостями о катастрофах и голых ягодицах карнавального Рио. Среди всего этого сансарного бардака сверкает Дхамма, которая учит, что : поступая в соответствии со своими намерениями, все существа являются хозяевами своих действий и наследуют их результат, живут в соответствиями с собственными действиями, которые есть их единственное наследие, и на мое скр.мнение, не стоит искать в Учении Будды оправдание своим слабостям. Как и выжигание оных каленым железом в себе и в других. Как то надо бы мягше, деликатнее что ли...используя метту и каруну  :Smilie: 
Диана Ешин Риззетто, автор книг по дзену, ученица недавно почившей Шарлотты Ёко Бек, предлагает принятия обета Я принимаю правило вступать в сексуальные отношения с открытым сердцем и с уважением.

----------

Тант (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Моя жена тут записала замечательный сон, который, ИМХО, в тему одной только строчкой  :Smilie: 

"История, что я расскажу, произошла в маленькой северной стране людей на границе с землями эльфов. Здесь нет машин, здесь холод, разрозненные деревеньки, управляемые 4 Лордами и вечный 700 год. Здесь поклоняются драконам и почитают полукровок, владеющих магией. Здесь не боятся 6 королев и магии, людей, эльфов, демонов и других, только гнева своих богов.

Эта история о молодом Лорде, слишком молодом по меркам 3х других, но в его семье остались только он и его безутешная мать, слишком безутешная, что бы замечать хоть что-то вокруг. Юный Лорд был полукровкой, черные волосы и яркие зеленные глаза, его отцом, как считалось, был бог-дракон, принявший человеческий облик. Молодой Лорд и вправду владел магией, дышал огнем и не сгорал сам.
И вот однажды к нему пришла Почитаемая Мать Драконов Тиамат. Великое драконье божество...

Она была пугающая и прекрасная в одно и тоже время. Она предложила ему покровительство и обучение. Она спросила его: кем хочешь быть? Драконом? человеком? Выбери, дитеныш. 
И он выбрал, он сказал, что желает быть драконом. А чего еще можно было ждать от тех, кто приносит человеческие жервы драконам?
Она Улыбнулась и стала учить его, она раздели с ним свою кровь, выжигая из него все человеческое, усиливая драконью половину. Она подарила ему особое оружие способное удерживать пламя дракона. А он любил ее и боготворил, выполнял любой ее приказ. Ведь она был Матерью Всех Драконов. Верховное божество всех драконов пришедшее в мир людей. В его тронном зале они повесили девиз драконов: *Если ты хочешь это - возьми, но не позволь этому взять тебя*.
Как по мне, так очень мудрый девиз. Не нужно ограничивать себя, хочешь денег - возьми, но не стань жадным, хочешь власти - правь, но не стань тираном, не дай желаниям управлять тобой.
И вот, когда он стал сильным и все признали его, и нарекли его Лордом Драконом, она сказала, что пришло время для ее последнего урока и подарка. Время стать драконом. Он согласился. И тогда она призвала своего Первенца, самого первого дракона созданного ею. Самый первый Дракон занял свой новый сосуд, и тот, кто звался Лордом Драконом перестал существовать. Его место занял Первый Дракон, а сам он стал его сосудом, новым телом.
Первенец Тиамат был заперт в Божественной Темнице откуда не было выхода и все что она смогла сделать, это найти сосуд и перенести в него его сознание и суть.
- Веди себя прилично! Потому что даже я не смогу во второй раз вытащить тебя из Зазеркалья! - Сказала Мать Драконов, когда обряд переноса завершился.
- Обещаю, в этот раз я не буду уничтожать мир, убивать сотню богов и прочее. .... (пауза) своими руками. Ну или сделаю так, чтобы меня не поймали! - Улыбнулся Черный Дракон.  Новый Лорд Дракон продолжил свой путь. 

Вот она, добрая сказочка про доверие к всяким сумрачным личностям)))) И как говорят драконы: если ты хочешь это - возьми, но не позволь этому взять тебя! Хочешь быть драконом - будь им, но не дай дракону стать тобой"  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

> хочешь денег - возьми, но не стань жадным,


Так это и есть жадность - "хотеть денег". А делать что-то под воздействием этого желания - это и есть обусловленность этим желанием.

----------

Еше Нинбо (27.09.2011)

----------


## Дина Скатова

Обидно, конечно, что изымается такой генофонд((Причем, зачастую, не самый худший(((((Понимаю, конечно, что в монастыре лучше условия для Практики, но ведь, с другой стороны, если это создает проблемы и другого плана, то ведь можно практиковать с женой..Хоть вместе, хоть по отдельности..Она даже еду бы готовила! Ням))))))Имхо, сытый и довольный практикующий тоже на что-то способен, надеюсь...Понимаю, что голодным духом почувствует себя вряд ли, но все же....С другой стороны, если потребности удовлетворены, они не так ум на себя отвлекают....В общем, не знаю..Извиняюсь, что написала свои сумбурные мысли, но меня просто давно посещали мысли, что с какой-то стороны монашество- это издевательство)))А-ля "висит груша- нельзя скушать))))))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так это и есть жадность - "хотеть денег". А делать что-то под воздействием этого желания - это и есть обусловленность этим желанием.


 :Smilie:  Можно и так. А можно и: "Если тебе нужен этот опыт - обрети его, но не привязывайся" Каждый прочтет так. как прочтет  :Smilie:  Что называется. в меру испорченности.

----------


## sergey

То же самое, что про деньги - и про секс, про рассуждения Игоря Берхина в начале темы. Он пишет там о том, чтобы заниматься сексом, но не быть обусловленным им. Как будто человек очнулся и: ба, да я в постели с кем-то. У человека возникает желание, он под воздействием этого делает какие-то действия, чтобы заняться сексом - говорит какие-то слова и т.д. Это уже действия, обусловленные сексуальным желанием. И секс с кем-то - это результат действий, вызванных, обусловленных желанием. Говорить при этом о том, чтобы заниматься сексом и быть необусловленным сексом - это оксюморон. Если ты необусловлен желанием, то и не будет действий, порожденных этим желанием.
Будда не требовал от мирян-последователей целибата, но при этом, я думаю, стоит смотреть трезво и не обманывать себя своей якобы "необусловленностью" (если в действительности этой необусловленности нет).  :Smilie:

----------

ElenaK (27.09.2011), Ittosai (29.09.2011), Neroli (27.09.2011), Sadhak (27.09.2011), Zom (27.09.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Тао (27.09.2011), Федор Ф (27.09.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Обидно, конечно, что изымается такой генофонд((Причем, зачастую, не самый худший(((((Понимаю, конечно, что в монастыре лучше условия для Практики, но ведь, с другой стороны, если это создает проблемы и другого плана, то ведь можно практиковать с женой..Хоть вместе, хоть по отдельности..Она даже еду бы готовила! Ням))))))Имхо, сытый и довольный практикующий тоже на что-то способен, надеюсь...Понимаю, что голодным духом почувствует себя вряд ли, но все же....С другой стороны, если потребности удовлетворены, они не так ум на себя отвлекают....В общем, не знаю..Извиняюсь, что написала свои сумбурные мысли, но меня просто давно посещали мысли, что с какой-то стороны монашество- это издевательство)))А-ля "висит груша- нельзя скушать))))))


Секс - это как вредная привычка от которой нужно отказаться.
Чистота - это радость и сила. Похоть - это разрушение и страдание.

----------

Joy (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Федор Ф (27.09.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Будда не требовал от мирян-последователей целибата


Кстати - не требовал, но настойчиво рекомендовал ,)

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Joy (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011)

----------


## До

> То же самое, что про деньги - и про секс, про рассуждения Игоря Берхина в начале темы. Он пишет там о том, чтобы заниматься сексом, но не быть обусловленным им. ... Говорить при этом о том, чтобы заниматься сексом и быть необусловленным сексом - это оксюморон.



Согласен, болтовня в дзогчен-эзотерическом стиле.

Какой там принцип у _павлина_ - впитать яд и не отравиться, следовательно, дзогчен-павлин смело может совершать любые неблагие поступки (гудбай дисциплина), но кармического плода он не получит (не обусловится). По его мнению.




> я думаю, стоит смотреть трезво и не обманывать себя своей якобы "необусловленностью" (если в действительности этой необусловленности нет).


Как там Пушкин написал:


_Ах, обмануть меня не трудно!..
Я сам обманываться рад!_

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Neroli (27.09.2011), Sadhak (27.09.2011), Zom (27.09.2011), Александр Кеосаян (20.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Хм...ну.... что я могу сказать  , страдать или наслаждаться в процессе продвижения к освобождению - это в принципе дело вкуса, имхо. Так что каждый просто выбирает то что ему больше нравится.
> Вы вот видимо любите как можно больше пострадать.
> Я вот предпочту все же здоровый и счастливый секс


Насяника! секася осиня нехватита :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
  шутка

Скажите мне горемычному а где Будда говорил что выход из сансары может приносить удвольствие? сансара подобна сну. вас вас разбудить в 3 утра. вам приятен будет процес пробуждения?

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Федор Ф (27.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кстати - не требовал, но настойчиво рекомендовал ,)


Чего-то не нашел я там про рекомендации к целибату  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Диана Ешин Риззетто, автор книг по дзену, ученица недавно почившей Шарлотты Ёко Бек, предлагает принятия обета Я принимаю правило вступать в сексуальные отношения с открытым сердцем и с уважением.


Может быть всё-таки лучше для буддиста следовать наставлениям Будды в этом вопросе, а не современным вольным трактовкам?

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), ElenaK (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Zom (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Тао (27.09.2011), Федор Ф (27.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Скажите мне горемычному а где Будда говорил что выход из сансары может приносить удвольствие? сансара подобна сну. вас вас разбудить в 3 утра. вам приятен будет процес пробуждения?


По-моему это очевидно.  :Smilie:  Если сансара это страдание. то выход из страдания штука приятная по определению  :Smilie:  Если я буду видеть ночной кошмар. а Вы меня в 3 утра разбудите, я думаю. что я буду счастлив и признателен пробудившему  :Smilie:  наверное по той же причине мы благодарны Будде, пробудившему и указавшему Путь к пробуждению.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (20.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Паньявудхо Бханте пусть миряне занимаются сексом. у них и так мало радости в жизни. но пусть при этом соблюдают правила правильного секса. будучи мирянином я соблюдал их и многие из них абсолютно добровольно.

----------

Тант (28.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> По-моему это очевидно.  Если сансара это страдание. то выход из страдания штука приятная по определению  Если я буду видеть ночной кошмар. а Вы меня в 3 утра разбудите, я думаю. что я буду счастлив и признателен пробудившему  наверное по той же причине мы благодарны Будде, пробудившему и указавшему Путь к пробуждению.


вы будете довольны результату. но не самому процессу пробуждения. Насчет Будды согласен.

----------


## Zom

> Чего-то не нашел я там про рекомендации к целибату


- Сакьи, соблюдаете ли вы 8-факторную упосатху? (упосатха - соблюдение целибата с ещё 7 дополнительными обетами)

- Господин, иногда соблюдаем, иногда - нет.

- Очень плохо, Сакьи, что в этой самой жизни, подверженной печали и смерти, вы иногда соблюдаете 8-факторную упосатху, а иногда нет.
..
- Мой ученик, практикующий 10 лет (упосатху), как я наставлял, будет жить в чистейшем блаженстве сто лет, тысячу веков, сотню тысячелетий. И он будет однажды-возвращающимся, не-возвращающимся, или как минимум вступившим в поток.

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Joy (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Сергей Ч (27.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Секс - это как вредная привычка от которой нужно отказаться.
> Чистота - это радость и сила. Похоть - это разрушение и страдание.


А похоть и секс это одно и то же?  :Smilie:  Кстати, дорогие противники секса. вы все чудесным образом родились. или все-таки обычным способом?  :Smilie:  И мне очень интересно все-таки услышать ответ на вопрос, заданный много тем назад. если все люди уйдут в монахи и лока людей вымрет, как вы собираетесь 3 нижних локи вытаскивать?  :Smilie: 

Бханте топпер совершенно прав, секс является сильнейшей из эмоций, которую очень сложно контролировать, но есть еще эмоции гнева, к примеру. Тоже тяжело поддаются контролю. так что, всех в смирительные рубашки и на галаперидол сажать? Нет. Есть методы и единственный вариант отказа от них - не готовность. Тогда да. тогда лучше отказаться, взять обет ну и так далее  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> вы будете довольны результату. но не самому процессу пробуждения. Насчет Будды согласен.


Не, ну если ведром холодной воды или тапкой пабашке. то да  :Smilie:  Но когда я бужу жену, видящую кошмары. обычно она радуется  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

последствию. тоесть тому что разбудили.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> - Сакьи, соблюдаете ли вы 8-факторную упосатху? (упосатха - соблюдение целибата с ещё 7 дополнительными обетами)
> 
> - Господин, иногда соблюдаем, иногда - нет.
> 
> - Очень плохо, Сакьи, что в этой самой жизни, подверженной печали и смерти, вы иногда соблюдаете 8-факторную упосатху, а иногда нет.
> ..
> - Мой ученик, практикующий 10 лет (упосатху), как я наставлял, будет жить в чистейшем блаженстве сто лет, тысячу веков, сотню тысячелетий. И он будет однажды-возвращающимся, не-возвращающимся, или как минимум вступившим в поток.


однако в наше время мирянина секса лишить то а) какой тогда вообе смысл в жизни домохозяина. не легче ли сразу в монахи податся?
б) ну тогда жена или муж (по ситуации) быстро найдут заместителя по этой части. что тоже не хорошо. 

все таки общество в индии 2600 лет назад и нынешнее общество в россии отличаются

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Секс -это злоупотребление детородными функциями ради кратковременного животного удовольствия, похоти. Результат-потеря семени, аборты, причинение вреда для здоровья.
А рождение детей - радость для родителей. 
Монахи же стремятся уже в этой жизни решить вопрос жизни и смерти и выйти из сансары, не перекладывая эту задачу на будущие поколения.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

однако не мне напоминать что есть отличное средство от абортов. 1 Правильные взаимотношения и контрацептивы.
пс. а аборты реально плохо

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.09.2011), Тант (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Секс -это злоупотребление детородными функциями ради кратковременного животного удовольствия, похоти.


"Секс (лат. sexus — пол) — в широком смысле, *взаимоотношение полов, основанное на инстинкте продолжения рода*, но выходящее далеко за пределы удовлетворения этой потребности (см. Сексуальность в человеческом обществе)[1]. В узком смысле — совокупность психических и физиологических реакций человека, переживаний и поступков, связанных со стремлением проявить и удовлетворить половое влечение."

Злоупотребление - это, простите. уже детали. Вы же не отказываетесь от конфет по причине того, что они вызывают кариес, снижают/перебивают аппетит и т.п.? Или не отказываетесь от еды, поскольку она может привести к обжорству. пищевым отравлениям, нарушению функций органов и т.п.

Вообще, друзья мои, чтобы понять что конкретно имел в виду Игорь, стоит раздобыть 8-й том Лонгсал. в котором чрезвычайно подробно излагается что же такое правильное поведение и каков правильный метод применения эмоций (гнева, секса, неведения) на Пути. Боюсь, что большинству сторонников секса, включая Оле, данный метод с правильным применением покажется тяжеловатым  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

оле нидала имеете ввиду?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> оле нидала имеете ввиду?


Да. Мое частное мнение, что если бы человек реально понимал о чем идет речь, он не решился бы так походя издавать книги на эту тему для широкой публики.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011)

----------


## До

Интерсно зачем Оле Нидалу восьмой том Логнсал, если это то, что приснилось ЧННР. Может быть у него свои учителя? Хотя неплохой увод темы.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Артем я солидарен с вами полностью. если прямо говорить, тоон мне никакого доверия и уважения не внушает. превращение Дхаммы в попсу и делать на этом бизнес. прямой путь Авичи. если не в Нараку.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну. в любом случае, в данной теме мы не обсуждаем ни Оле ни ККАПОН  :Smilie:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

Вы меня конечно простите, но "греховность удовольствия" это мракобесие, а не буддизм.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.09.2011)

----------


## Zom

> однако в наше время мирянина секса лишить то а) какой тогда вообе смысл в жизни домохозяина. не легче ли сразу в монахи податся?


Не легче, ибо упосатху можно соблюдать, скажем, всего сутки пару раз в месяц (как некий самый минимум). А с монашеством так не прокатит ) Типа я монах, но только по понедельникам )))




> Вы меня конечно простите, но "греховность удовольствия" это мракобесие, а не буддизм.


Не греховность, а _порочность_. Вы с христианскими доктринами-то не путайте ,)

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Федор Ф (27.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы меня конечно простите, но "греховность удовольствия" это мракобесие, а не буддизм.


Ну почему же? Ведь есть разные удовольствия, не только секс, которые греховны.

Как говориться, все удовольствия в этой жизни, либо аморальны, либо незаконны, либо от них полнеют.

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Не легче, ибо упосатху можно соблюдать, скажем, всего сутки пару раз в месяц (как некий самый минимум). А с монашеством так не прокатит ) Типа я монах, но только по понедельникам )))


так Топпер процитировал сутру там было написано 10 лет упасака соблюдал. 
а упосату соблюдать если даже месяц то никакой проблемы нет. я то подумал что совсем исключить.

----------


## Zom

> так Топпер процитировал сутру там было написано 10 лет упасака соблюдал.
> а упосату соблюдать если даже месяц то никакой проблемы нет. я то подумал что совсем исключить.


Во-первых, не Топпер, а я.
Во-вторых, зависит от уровня практикующего. Кому-то достаточно и день пособлюдать, чтобы, к примеру, стать анагамином. А кому-то лет 50 подряд непрерывно ,) 

Но в целом, цитату я привёл не для того, чтобы по срокам спорить тут - а чтобы показать тот факт, что Будда *рекомендовал* мирянам практиковать целибат (и ещё ряд воздержаний, как то например отказ от песен, плясок, развлечений и т.д.)

Так что соблюдение 5 обетов панча-силы - это _минимум_, но никак даже не эталон. 
Самыми лучшими мирянами Будда называл тех, которые анагамины. А у анагаминов пожизненный целибат и упостаха ,) т.е. равняться мирянину на таких надо.

“Монахи должны стремиться быть такими монахами как Сарипутта и Моггаллана…
Монахини должны стремиться быть такими монахинями как Кхема и Уппалаванна…
Миряне должны стремиться быть такими мирянами как Читта и Хаттхака из Алави…
Мирянки должны стремиться быть такими мирянками как Кхуджуттара и Уттара, мать Нанды…”
(АН 2.12)

Читта и Хаттхака - анагамины.
Уттара - анагаминка, Кхуджуттара - сотапаннка -)

В Экапутта сутте (АН 17.23) Будда утверждает, что преданный мирянин поступит верно, если будет побуждать своего единственного сына стать таким как Читта и Хаттхака. В Экадхиту сутте (АН 17.24) преданная мирянка поступит верно, если будет побуждать свою единственную дочь быть такой как Кхуджуттара и Нандамата Велукантакия.

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Федор Ф (27.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Вы меня конечно простите, но "греховность удовольствия" это мракобесие, а не буддизм.


Уллу вы вообще понимаете принцип буддизма? чувственные удовольствия раздражают разум. от соприкосновения с ними появляется жажда после чего новое становление. а у вас простите и  рыбку скушать и чтобы без костей была.

----------

Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Сергей Ч (27.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Во-первых, не Топпер, а я.


простите малость "тормознул" :Frown: 

в остальном я обеими руками за! :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> По-моему это очевидно.  Если сансара это страдание. то выход из страдания штука приятная по определению


Только при наличии правильного понимания.




> Если я буду видеть ночной кошмар. а Вы меня в 3 утра разбудите, я думаю. что я буду счастлив и признателен пробудившему


При наличии неведения это якобы пробуждение будет только продолжением кошмара

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Кстати, дорогие противники секса. вы все чудесным образом родились. или все-таки обычным способом?


Рождение, точно так же, как и смерть - страдание. Прекращение перерождения - цель буддизма. Да, победив в числе прочих желаний и этот основной инстинкт - мы освобождаемся от сансары.

----------

Joy (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Не греховность, а _порочность_. Вы с христианскими доктринами-то не путайте ,)


Да я то как раз и не путаю. Это не я играю тут в грязных и чистых мальчиков, а вы говорите "не греховность". А что тогда? Грязная похоть...- что это? если не игры эго в мораль и желание быть в глазах других вот таким, чистым?

----------


## ullu

> Рождение, точно так же, как и смерть - страдание. Прекращение перерождения - цель буддизма. Да, победив в числе прочих желаний и этот основной инстинкт - мы освобождаемся от сансары.


Вы освобождаетесь от сансары побеждая желания? 
А могу я узнать каким образом вы намереваетесь освободиться?
Вот вы могли бы написать такую вот цепочку , как это вот произойдет в вашем представлении?

----------


## ullu

> Уллу вы вообще понимаете принцип буддизма? чувственные удовольствия раздражают разум. от соприкосновения с ними появляется жажда после чего новое становление. а у вас простите и  рыбку скушать и чтобы без костей была.


Да, у меня так. И рыбку скушать и без костей что бы. Поскольку это возможно, то я не вижу причин от этого отказываться. Но кому-то нравится пострадать..
Я надеюсь, что вы на самом деле не хотите обсудить: каким образом мы имеем возможность переживать удовольствие и оставлять ум при этом им не захваченным, потому что по моему это то, чем мы занимаемся в сидячей медитации  ( да и не только в сидячей ).

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.09.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вы освобождаетесь от сансары побеждая желания? 
> А могу я узнать каким образом вы намереваетесь освободиться?
> Вот вы могли бы написать такую вот цепочку , как это вот произойдет в вашем представлении?


Через правильное понимание, прежде всего. Правильное понимание решает все. Если постоянно знать и видеть все так, как есть на самом деле, без иллюзий, то и желания прекратятся. Другое дело , что правильное понимание и мудрость формируются не сразу, так что освободиться в этой жизни не получится.

----------


## Аньезка

Я вот знаете чего понять не могу...
Понятно, что многие люди, живущие без секса, чувствуют себя достаточно напряженно, легко срываются, злятся, нервные и так далее.
Неужели для практики буддизма столкнуться с такими сильными негативными эмоциями предпочтительнее того, чтобы заниматься периодически сексом, а потом чувствовать себя спокойно?

----------


## ullu

> Ну почему же? Ведь есть разные удовольствия, не только секс, которые греховны.
> 
> Как говориться, все удовольствия в этой жизни, либо аморальны, либо незаконны, либо от них полнеют.


Ну для кого-то безусловно есть и греховные удовольствия. А для кого-то непонятно откуда грех возьмется, если судить некому?

Да, и все это никакого отношения не имеет к освобождению, вот в чем прикол. Потому что ни жир, ни мораль, ни закон не являются препятствием для освобождения. Ну стану жирным, аморальным , незаконным Буддой - какие проблемы?

----------


## ullu

> Через правильное понимание, прежде всего. Правильное понимание решает все. Если постоянно знать и видеть все так, как есть на самом деле, без иллюзий, то и желания прекратятся. Другое дело , что правильное понимание и мудрость формируются не сразу, так что освободиться в этой жизни не получится.


Так чего вы тогда на желания взъелись, если задача развить понимание?

----------


## Neroli

> По-моему это очевидно.  Если сансара это страдание. то выход из страдания штука приятная по определению  Если я буду видеть ночной кошмар. а Вы меня в 3 утра разбудите, я думаю. что я буду счастлив и признателен пробудившему  наверное по той же причине мы благодарны Будде, пробудившему и указавшему Путь к пробуждению.


Прочитав тему мне показалось, что некоторые хотят проснуться именно во время полового акта, считая остальные способы пробуждения - страданием.  :Confused:

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Legba (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Кузьмич (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Тао (27.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Да, у меня так. И рыбку скушать и без костей что бы. Поскольку это возможно, то я не вижу причин от этого отказываться.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

у меня только один вопрос. кто вас этому учит?

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, у меня так. И рыбку скушать и без костей что бы. Поскольку это возможно, то я не вижу причин от этого отказываться. Но кому-то нравится пострадать..


Помним, помним. Ещё и бошки этим рыбам поотрубать, и благую камму при этом заработать.  :Big Grin: 



> Ну для кого-то безусловно есть и греховные удовольствия. А для кого-то непонятно откуда грех возьмется, если судить некому?


А не обязательно судью иметь. 
Природные законы действуют безусловно. Если вы не прикладываете усилий к преодолению чего-либо, то как это может уменьшится и преодолеться?

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Неужели для практики буддизма столкнуться с такими сильными негативными эмоциями предпочтительнее


А кто сказал, что отсутствие секса приводит к возникновению негативных эмоций? 
ИМХО, если секс делает спокойным, а его отсутствие вызывает проблемы, то что-то здесь явно не так и надо глЫбоко копать. Так ведь и до психологической зависимости недалеко. Как с курением вот: понервничал, покурил, делать нечего, покурил, понервничал, покурил  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Я вот знаете чего понять не могу...
> Понятно, что многие люди, живущие без секса, чувствуют себя достаточно напряженно, легко срываются, злятся, нервные и так далее.
> Неужели для практики буддизма столкнуться с такими сильными негативными эмоциями предпочтительнее того, чтобы заниматься периодически сексом, а потом чувствовать себя спокойно?


Не для всех и не всегда. Для мирян неплохо 4 раза в месяц.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну почему же? Ведь есть разные удовольствия, не только секс, которые греховны.


...к примеру флуд и холивары на форуме  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Для мирян неплохо 4 раза в месяц.


Почему 4, бханте?

----------


## ullu

> у меня только один вопрос. кто вас этому учит?


Какова цель этого вопроса?

----------


## Топпер

> ...к примеру флуд и холивары на форуме


Примерно как курение  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Почему 4, бханте?


Соблюдать упосатху от 1 до 4 раз в месяц на фазы Луны.

----------

Joy (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если вы не прикладываете усилий к преодолению чего-либо, то как это может уменьшится и преодолеться?


 Надо просто не прикладывать усилия к тому, что нужно уменьшать и преодолевать.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Какова цель этого вопроса?


хочу знать кто Дхамму Будды извращает.

----------

Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Уллу вы вообще понимаете принцип буддизма? чувственные удовольствия раздражают разум. от соприкосновения с ними появляется жажда после чего новое становление. а у вас простите и  рыбку скушать и чтобы без костей была.


Это очень странная трактовка методов. преподанных Буддой  :Smilie:  Получается, если меня укусил комар, то мне ни в коем разе нельзя почесать зудящее место. а то а ну как привяжусь к удовольствию  :Smilie:  Нельзя вкусно готовить, потому как привяжешься. нельзя невкусно готовить. потому как отвращение - тоже не равностное отношение. Как-то все это странно.

Я еще раз повторюсь, что Будда дал тысячи методов для тысяч конкретных практикующих исходя из их условий и уровня осознанности. В некоторых вопросах он хранил молчание, как любой из нас будет хранить молчание на вопрос "что такое сладкое" если нет конфетки под рукой. Если есть, то тоже будет хранить молчание и даст попробовать конфетку. потому как иных способов получить опыт, что такое сладкое нет

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Рождение, точно так же, как и смерть - страдание. Прекращение перерождения - цель буддизма. Да, победив в числе прочих желаний и этот основной инстинкт - мы освобождаемся от сансары.


Дорогой Федор. Прошу прощения за натурализм, но если бы Ваш папа в свое время не занимался с вашей мамой сексом, то не было бы создано условий для Вашего появления на свет в стране, где имеются Учителя. дается Дхарма, есть интернет и БФ. Если бы Вас лишили этой возможности, то Вы бы не получили возможности следовать по Пути, который описали. По-моему это очевидно

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Прочитав тему мне показалось, что некоторые хотят проснуться именно во время полового акта, считая остальные способы пробуждения - страданием.


Ну да, есть такая фишка, что очень хочется пойти сразу позаниматься практикой покруче. Потому у нас в стране толпы спившихся чодпа  :Smilie:  Но это не проблемы метода, а проблемы отсутствия понимания и правильного исполнения метода. Это как сейчас вас лишить компьютера. поскольку в детстве вам запрещали лазить пальцами в розетку  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Помним, помним. Ещё и бошки этим рыбам поотрубать, и благую камму при этом заработать.


Да, я такая грязная девочка. Отшлепайте меня.



> А не обязательно судью иметь. 
> Природные законы действуют безусловно. Если вы не прикладываете усилий к преодолению чего-либо, то как это может уменьшится и преодолеться?


Природные законы не делят на чистое и грязное, греховное и моральное. На такое только двойственный ум способен. Будда не действовал под влиянием двойственного ума, поэтому он не предлагал самопожертвования во имя чистой моральной жизни. А что он предлагал вы и сами не хуже меня знаете - осознанность, в том числе и в сексе.
И уж никаким образом Будда не мог считать какое-то явление "грязным". 
И как правильно прикладывать усилия Будда тоже объяснял. Он не объяснял, что нужно заставлять себя страдать во имя какой-то идеи. 
К тому же нет необходимости что-то преодолевать или уменьшать, потому что карма исчерпывается только самоосвобождением, а это к преодолению и уменьшению вообще не имеет никакого отношения.

----------


## ullu

> хочу знать кто Дхамму Будды извращает.


Посмотрите в зеркало.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Это очень странная трактовка методов. преподанных Буддой  Получается, если меня укусил комар, то мне ни в коем разе нельзя почесать зудящее место. а то а ну как привяжусь к удовольствию  Нельзя вкусно готовить, потому как привяжешься. нельзя невкусно готовить. потому как отвращение - тоже не равностное отношение. Как-то все это странно.
> 
> Я еще раз повторюсь, что Будда дал тысячи методов для тысяч конкретных практикующих исходя из их условий и уровня осознанности. В некоторых вопросах он хранил молчание, как любой из нас будет хранить молчание на вопрос "что такое сладкое" если нет конфетки под рукой. Если есть, то тоже будет хранить молчание и даст попробовать конфетку. потому как иных способов получить опыт, что такое сладкое нет


Артем, тысяча методов это метафора. 

удовольствия можно получать. речь не о том. речь о том что нельзя смешивать получение мирских удовольствий таких как раздражение органов чувств с практикой Дхаммы. иначе говоря вкусно кушать вы можете и почесать зудящие место можете но причем тут Буддизм?

----------

Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Артем, тысяча методов это метафора. 
> 
> удовольствия можно получать. речь не о том. речь о том что нельзя смешивать получение мирских удовольствий таких как раздражение органов чувств с практикой Дхаммы. иначе говоря вкусно кушать вы можете и почесать зудящие место можете но причем тут Буддизм?


То есть когда вы кушаете или спите вы что отвлекаетесь?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Посмотрите в зеркало.


ну до тех кто вас такому учит мне далеко. к счастью. 
знаете что как то сказал Сон Чоль Сыним? он собрал мирян и сказал цитирую:
"   Люди!!!!! не дайте монахам себя одурачить! если вы монахам будете верить больше чем Учению Будды, вы попадете в ад. "

никто не миряне ни монахи не умнее Будды. Дэвадатта так  и думал. напомнить вам чем он закончил свою жизнь? тот кто вас учит этому зарезервировал себе место рядом с дэвадаттой. потому то что он говорит идет вразрез с том что говорил Будда.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> То есть когда вы кушаете или спите вы что отвлекаетесь?


а вы думали что я почти Архат и не теряю осознанности ни на минуту?
или вы думайте что вы Архат? или ваш наставник Архат??????

----------


## Топпер

> Надо просто не прикладывать усилия к тому, что нужно уменьшать и преодолевать.


Тогда вообще ничего не будет. Правильное усилие - фактор Восьмеричного Пути.

----------


## ullu

> ну до тех кто вас такому учит мне далеко. к счастью. 
> знаете что как то сказал Сон Чоль Сыним? он собрал мирян и сказал цитирую:
> "   Люди!!!!! не дайте монахам себя одурачить! если вы монахам будете верить больше чем Учению Будды, вы попадете в ад. "
> 
> никто не миряне ни монахи не умнее Будды. Дэвадатта так  и думал. напомнить вам чем он закончил свою жизнь? тот кто вас учит этому зарезервировал себе место рядом с дэвадаттой. потому то что он говорит идет вразрез с том что говорил Будда.


Ну да, он вообще его брат - Двадатты. И говорит в разрез сам с собой, хорошо что это все мнения и игры умов, а не на самом деле, а то был бы дурдом.
Но в другой раз не пытайтесь что-то оскорбительное говорить о учителе у которого я учусь лучше, даже если мое развитие вас к этому подталкивает. Это вас точно не украшает и тем более запрещено правилами форума и создает препятствия в практике.

----------


## ullu

> а вы думали что я почти Архат и не теряю осознанности ни на минуту?
> или вы думайте что вы Архат? или ваш наставник Архат??????


Я вас спрашивала не о ваших достижениях. Это мне не интересно, ваше освобождение - ваше личное дело.
Я вас спрашиваю считаете ли вы нужным неотвлечение во время еды и сна?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тогда вообще ничего не будет. Правильное усилие - фактор Восьмеричного Пути.


Самое смешное, что Нирдош Йогино прав (вот не думал что так скажу  :Smilie:  ).
Иногда правильное усилие - не прикладывать усилий.

----------


## ullu

> Тогда вообще ничего не будет. Правильное усилие - фактор Восьмеричного Пути.


Почему же? Если не поддерживать гнев и не порождать новый, то он прекратится сам и причины для него прекратятся.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Я вас спрашиваю считаете ли вы нужным неотвлечение во время еды и сна?


это было бы идеально. не терять бдительности и осознанности во время еды и сна.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, тысяча методов это метафора. 
> 
> удовольствия можно получать. речь не о том. речь о том что нельзя смешивать получение мирских удовольствий таких как раздражение органов чувств с практикой Дхаммы. иначе говоря вкусно кушать вы можете и почесать зудящие место можете но причем тут Буддизм?


При том, что существуют различные школы и направления. В школе сутры используется метод отречения, в школе тантры - трансформация, в Дзогчен - самоосвобождение. Потому в Вашей школе используется такой метод и другие методы работы с эмоциями путем трансформации или самоосвобождения) неприменимы. Само по себе почесывание - не буддизм. состояние при котором я нахожусь в осознанности, что чешу место, которое чешется - уже медитация

Я еще раз повторюсь, что для того, чтобы обсуждать метод было бы неплохо о нем иметь какое-то представление. В принципе о том, что (сорри май френч) трахать все, что движется плохо говорят не только в буддизме, но и в школьном курсе гигиены.  :Smilie:  Никто не говорит, что для использования метода. связанного с проявление совершенно естественного сексуального влечения нужно бросаться в ближайшие кусты с первой попавшейся теткой. Вообще-то там есть четкие указания, что партнерша также должна знать данный метод, иметь определенный уровень в воззрении и т.п. Да и в самом методе не все так просто. Поверьте. гораздо проще целибат  :Smilie:  (правда тогда не будет переживания, но это мелочи) Потому я нисколько не отрицаю, что издание книг про сексуальные практики для широкой публики, "подъем Кундалини опытным практиком тантры" и прочая являются как раз реализацией похоти. Это так.  :Smilie:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Тант (28.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Почему же? Если не поддерживать гнев и не порождать новый, то он прекратится сам и причины для него прекратятся.


Это уже правильное усилие. Усилие отбрасывания и усилие предотвращения.

----------


## ullu

> это было бы идеально. не терять бдительности и осознанности во время еды и сна.


Ну вот, сами же говорите, что надо объединить принятие пищи , сон и осознанность, а раньше говорите что принятие пищи и буддизм это не связанные вещи между собой. 
Вы же не можете устранить из принятия пищи ощущение, и всегда будет приятное или неприятное. Стало быть придется все равно объединять осознанность и переживание приятного и неприятного. Куда от этого можно деться ?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Для буддистов цель развить мудрость. В частности для того, чтобы видеть свои привязанности. А секс - одна из главнейших привязанностей.


И тут раздается барабанная дробь и вопрос: "А как Вы собираетесь видеть то, о чем не имеете ни малейшего понятия по причине отказа от оного?"  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> И тут раздается барабанная дробь и вопрос: "А как Вы собираетесь видеть то, о чем не имеете ни малейшего понятия по причине отказа от оного?"


Мне достаточно тех познаний, которые получил до периода отказа. Да и речь не обо мне, а о тех, кто не отказывается.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Понятно, что многие люди, живущие без секса, чувствуют себя достаточно напряженно, легко срываются, злятся, нервные и так далее.
> Неужели для практики буддизма столкнуться с такими сильными негативными эмоциями предпочтительнее того, чтобы заниматься периодически сексом, а потом чувствовать себя спокойно?


Это всё равно что сказать - люди, живущие без водки, чувствуют себя достаточно напряжённо, легко срываются, злятся, нервные и т.д.
Что секс, что водка - если человек без этого не может, то причина тут одна и та же - чувственная жажда. Тот, у кого она сильна, по сути "подсажен на иглу". И без иглы он именно что "легко срывается, злится, нервный" и т.д. Но на самом деле, если мы посмотрим на тех, кто не пьёт и не наркоман - то увидим, что они куда более спокойны, как правило. В точности аналогично и с сексом на самом деле. Другой вопрос, что когда человек не видит в сексе изъяна (подобно тому, как алкоголик не видит изъяна в водке и опьянении в целом), то тогда воздержание действительно будет нервным и мучительным занятием. Но если такое видение присутствует, то жажда будет ослабевать и отсутствие секса будет переживаться как приятное пребывание, а его наличие (с обязательно сопутствующей похотью) - как мучительное и тягостное ощущение.

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мне достаточно тех познаний, которые получил до периода отказа. Да и речь не обо мне, а о тех, кто не отказывается.


Вооот. Т.е. у Вас есть опыт. Далее вы не смогли работать с определенными методами и пошли путем отречения. Это нормально. Но у кого-то получается. Повторюсь, мы же не отказываемся от еды по причине того, что можем впасть в зависимость? Мы подходим разумно, применяя те методы, которые давались, например, памятование и сохранение осознанности во время еды. Сами же говорили, что допустимо монахам ограниченно. но кушать лакомства по причине того. что они тоже люди  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Что секс, что водка - если человек без этого не может, то причина тут одна и та же - чувственная жажда.


 :Big Grin:  Вы сюда еще походы в туалет добавьте, бо если долго сдерживаться, после посещения испытываешь такое удовольствие  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Вы сюда еще походы в туалет добавьте


Это передёргиваение. 
Мочеиспускание и дефекация не являются чувственной жаждой.

----------

Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011)

----------


## Bob

> Далее вы не смогли работать с определенными методами и пошли путем отречения. Это нормально.


А простите, Будда пошёл "_путём отречения_" тоже потому что "_не смог работать с определёнными методами_"?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:

----------

Joy (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Ну вот, сами же говорите, что надо объединить принятие пищи , сон и осознанность, а раньше говорите что принятие пищи и буддизм это не связанные вещи между собой. 
> Вы же не можете устранить из принятия пищи ощущение, и всегда будет приятное или неприятное. Стало быть придется все равно объединять осознанность и переживание приятного и неприятного. Куда от этого можно деться ?


нет Уллу. я не так говорил и вы меня не правильно поняли. правильно будет так: можно ли курить есть и заниматься сексом когда медитирую? нет. 
можно ли медитировать когда курю ем сплю или занимаюсь сексом? да с последними 2 пунктами ооочень сложно. особенно сон.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это передёргиваение. 
> Мочеиспускание и дефекация не являются чувственной жаждой.


Как мало вы знаете о фетишистах  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Вооот. Т.е. у Вас есть опыт. Далее вы не смогли работать с определенными методами и пошли путем отречения.


Почему не смог? Увидел, что эти методы не работают. Здесь уже верно писали, что если жажды нет, то и секса не будет. 



> Это нормально. Но у кого-то получается. Повторюсь, мы же не отказываемся от еды по причине того, что можем впасть в зависимость?


Еда - одна из необходимостей. Секс - нет.



> Мы подходим разумно, применяя те методы, которые давались, например, памятование и сохранение осознанности во время еды. Сами же говорили, что допустимо монахам ограниченно. но кушать лакомства по причине того. что они тоже люди


Попробуйте во время секса понаблюдать, например дыхание. Или даже само желание. Уверяю, эрекция пропадёт. Секс и осознанность несовместимы. Притом, несовместимы в принципе.

----------

Joy (27.09.2011), Neroli (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Дондог (28.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Фил (25.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А простите, Будда пошёл "_путём отречения_" тоже потому что "_не смог работать с определёнными методами_"?


Эммм... я бы отослал к матчасти. Будда некоторое время шел путем отречения, но просветления он достиг когда пошел Срединным Путем.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Bob

> Эммм... я бы отослал к матчасти. Будда некоторое время шел путем отречения, но просветления он достиг когда пошел Срединным Путем.


Отсылайте куда Вам угодно...  :Smilie:  Срединный Путь называется так, знаете почему? %)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Эммм... я бы отослал к матчасти. Будда некоторое время шел путем отречения, но просветления он достиг когда пошел Срединным Путем.


что не означает того что он и сексом занимался и прочие "вкусно ел сладко спал"

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

> нет Уллу. я не так говорил и вы меня не правильно поняли. правильно будет так: можно ли курить есть и заниматься сексом когда медитирую? нет. 
> можно ли медитировать когда курю ем сплю или занимаюсь сексом? да с последними 2 пунктами ооочень сложно. особенно сон.


Так об том же и речь! Не нужно увлекаться чувственными желаниями когда медитируешь. Нужно медитировать когда возникают чувственные желания.
А кто обещал, что будет легко и просто?

----------


## Топпер

> Эммм... я бы отослал к матчасти. Будда некоторое время шел путем отречения, но просветления он достиг когда пошел Срединным Путем.


Брахмачарья - это и есть срединный путь. Секс с супругой - крайность гедонизма.

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Zom (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> и эти люди запрещают мне ковыряться в носу...


Да, порутчик был (когда то) та-а-а-аким фантазёром  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> По моему это спорный вопрос про измену. Почему это неумелое деяние будет однозначно?


Потому, что случай измены - это однозначно неблагая камма. Запрет на измену есть в пяти обетах мирянина.



> Брахмачарья ведет к накполению заслуг, а осознанность в момент страстного желания к накоплению мудрости - почему брахмачарья лучше?


Во-первых потому, что так Будда сказал
Во-вторых потому, что сохранять осознаность во время секса (по крайней мере для мужчины) невозможно. Тут или или.



> Правильное усилие с т.з. дзогчен это самоосвобождение.


С т.з. Будды это четыре усилия: предотвращения, отбрасывания - неблагих состояний сознания, таких как недоброжелательность, алчность (*похоть*) и невежество, взращения и поддержания благих.



> Может быть цель и не исчерпать карму, но вы сами спросили как может уменьшиться и преодолеться? Я ответила, что преодолевать и уменьшать не нужно, нужно самоосвобождение.


я к тому спрашивал, что как можно уменьшать склонность к желаниям, потакая им?

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Почему не смог? Увидел, что эти методы не работают.


Если методы не работают, то причина в вас. Знкчит Вы не смогли реализовать метод




> Еда - одна из необходимостей. Секс - нет.


 :Smilie:  Бханте, зачем Вы толкаете меня на плохое?  :Smilie: 




> Попробуйте во время секса понаблюдать, например дыхание. Или даже само желание. Уверяю, эрекция пропадёт.


 :Smilie:  Бханте, давайте я буду свою практику обсуждать со своим Учителем. а вам просто скажу. что Вы не правы.




> Секс и осознанность несовместимы. Притом, несовместимы в принципе.


Для некоторых медитация и комары несовместимы. Со временем это проходит

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Брахмачарья - это и есть срединный путь. Секс с супругой - крайность гедонизма.


Обед в ресторане тоже может быть крайностью гедонизма

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Брахмачарья - это и есть срединный путь. Секс с супругой - крайность гедонизма.


гедонично секс не только с супругой, а еше и........................... вобщем довольно длинный список

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Отсылайте куда Вам угодно...  Срединный Путь называется так, знаете почему? %)


Вероятно потому, что там предполагается не придерживаться экстремумов как полного запрета, так и полной вседозволенности  :Smilie:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Обед в ресторане тоже может быть крайностью гедонизма


иногда да

----------


## Zom

> Для некоторых медитация и комары несовместимы. Со временем это проходит


У кого медитация и комары совместимы - то у того это и не медитация вовсе - а игра в кормление комаров ,)

----------


## Bob

> Вероятно потому, что там предполагается не придерживаться экстремумов как полного запрета, так и полной вседозволенности


Будда не учил отказываться от необходимого, в отличии от тех же джайнов. Секас, как Вам уже написали оной не является.  :Smilie: 

P.S. Вообще так странно, люди считающие себя буддистами, стараются не замечать какой жизни придерживался сам Будда %)

----------

Joy (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Тао (27.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> что не означает того что он и сексом занимался и прочие "вкусно ел сладко спал"


А теперь попробуйте ответить на вопрос зачем полностью просветленному существу, РЕАЛИЗОВАВШЕМУ то самое абсолютное блаженство заниматься сексом?  :Smilie:  Равно как и методы, которые Будда давал ему уже были не нужны, но мы же не обвиняем его в том. что он учил одному, а сам все делал по-другому  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Обед в ресторане тоже может быть крайностью гедонизма


Однозначно.

----------


## Neroli

> Попробуйте во время секса понаблюдать, например дыхание. Или даже само желание. Уверяю, эрекция пропадёт. Секс и осознанность несовместимы. Притом, несовместимы в принципе.


Топпер, прав. Несовместимы. 
Тема секса раскрыта.

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> У кого медитация и комары совместимы - то у того это и не медитация вовсе - а игра в кормление комаров ,)


Или они просто не могут его отвлечь  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Топпер, прав. Несовместимы. 
> Тема секса раскрыта.


Боюсь задать вопрос, все это время Вы чем занимались, что с таким жаром подтвердили слова бханте  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> А теперь попробуйте ответить на вопрос зачем полностью просветленному существу, РЕАЛИЗОВАВШЕМУ то самое абсолютное блаженство заниматься сексом?  Равно как и методы, которые Будда давал ему уже были не нужны, но мы же не обвиняем его в том. что он учил одному, а сам все делал по-другому


Вы правы. абсолютно незачем. 

Будда давал не все методы. многие ему просто приписывают.

к примеру он не давал метода как при перепихоне ниббаны достигнуть.

давал бы все бы знали. уж я первый. будьте уверены. иначе и смысла в монашестве никакого. вот если бы он достиг бы ниббаны занимаясь сексом, но при это учил монашеству как одному из методов тогда это  было бы для вас странно, не правда ли?
однако он достиг просветления монашествуя. как думайте Артем бодхисаттва с огромным количеством заслуг что нам и не снилось и все равно ему для просветления требуется отказ от мирских радостей глупее вас дзогченовцев? ему значит такой путь а в дзогчен посредством секса? как говорила тете сара ой вэй шо ви таки мне говорите? :Big Grin:

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Фил (25.10.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Бханте, давайте я буду свою практику обсуждать со своим Учителем. а вам просто скажу. что Вы не правы.


Оу. Значит секс так важен, что существуют какие-то специальные, секретные методы, чтобы осознанность сексу не мешала. О как.

----------


## Neroli

> Боюсь задать вопрос, все это время Вы чем занимались, что с таким жаром подтвердили слова бханте


А почему боитесь? Мне казалось Вы как раз за секс.  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Если методы не работают, то причина в вас. Знкчит Вы не смогли реализовать метод


Не думаю я так. Для занятий сексом нужна страсть. Страсть - это высшее проявление алчности. Не может быть, по определению. желания секса без страсти.



> Бханте, давайте я буду свою практику обсуждать со своим Учителем. а вам просто скажу. что Вы не правы.


Обсуждайте, конечно с учителем. Но всё-таки попробуйте понаблюдать.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Сергей Ч (27.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Потому, что случай измены - это однозначно неблагая камма. Запрет на измену есть в пяти обетах мирянина.


Ну это не ответ на вопрос почему. 
С нарушением обета понятно, а без обета не понятно.



> Во-первых потому, что так Будда сказал
> Во-вторых потому, что сохранять осознаность во время секса (по крайней мере для мужчины) невозможно. Тут или или.


Будда не объясняет в этой сутре про то, что делать если можешь сохранять осознанность во время секса.
Он объясняет только что делать, если не можешь.
Поэтому на основании этой сутры нельзя сравнить эти два момента.

То , что невозможно осознанность сохранять опровергается опытом множества людей достигших реализации.



> С т.з. Будды это четыре усилия: предотвращения, отбрасывания - неблагих состояний сознания, таких как недоброжелательность, алчность (*похоть*) и невежество, взращения и поддержания благих.
> 
> я к тому спрашивал, что как можно уменьшать склонность к желаниям, потакая им?


Ну вот вы же видите что в этом вопросе есть утверждение, которое не соответствует предыдущему разговору, но все равно пишете. почему? ( риторический вопрос, конечно же ).
Откуда взялось потакание, если речь шла об осознанности ,что означает отсутствие цепляния за желание.

Возьмите ситуацию, когда вы муж, а жена ваша не буддист. Вам нужно удовлетворять её желания и быть для нее хорошим супругом, иначе вы причиняете ей страдание и это не правильное сексуальное поведение. 
Но вы то не должны отвлекаться в это время. А удовольствие получать должны, иначе жена будет страдать  :Smilie:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Эммм... я бы отослал к матчасти. Будда некоторое время шел путем отречения, но просветления он достиг когда пошел Срединным Путем.





> Вероятно потому, что там предполагается не придерживаться экстремумов как полного запрета, так и полной вседозволенности


Вы не правильно понимаете Срединный Путь, точнее степень крайностей, между которыми он пролегает.

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Vidyadhara (27.09.2011), Дондог (28.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...требуется отказ от мирских радостей глупее вас дзогченовцев?


В Ваджраяне секс это не перепихон, а очень сложный метод. В Дзогчене же обычный перепихон используется для самых тупых. Ни там ни там это не образ жизни, а подобно осознанной ходьбе, чтобы получить какой-то опыт(и не опыт секса). Боддхисаттве с кучей заслуг это без надобности, так как уже имеется и без секса. А про то чему учил Будда монахов, то он учил монахов, у которых проблемы из-за разрастания Сангхи то начались, еще проблема, что женщины начали следовать.. научи он еще монахов использовать секс, то там не 500 лет срок бы был угасания Дхармы, а в несколько раз меньше.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Кстати все хотел спросить: дзогченцы и ваджраянцы часто любят упоминать, что Будда дал 1000 или даже 84000 учений или методов. Очень часто используют это не к месту, и выходит, что любую фигню можно вписать в Дхамму, мотивируя тем, что Будда дал таааакое количество методов, и все их множество не ведомо, и что всё туда можно вписать. Откуда дровишки? Может кто-нибудь привести первоисточник откуда это пошло?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Смотрю Игорь Берхин в теме присутствует. Может он еще как-нибудь прокомментирует? Может за 8 лет позиция изменилась?

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> P.S. Вообще так странно, люди считающие себя буддистами, стараются не замечать какой жизни придерживался сам Будда %)


Ушел от аскетов?  :Smilie:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ушел от аскетов?


Если почитаете сутты, то поймете, что буддийские и саманские аскезы сильно отличались. У саман это были, помимо отказа от чувственного, еще и издевательства над телом, лишение необходимостей, добровольные мучения и увечья - от этой крайности Будда и отказался.

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Joy (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Vidyadhara (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> к примеру он не давал метода как при перепихоне ниббаны достигнуть.


Я тоже такого не знаю  :Smilie:  Нет такого метода в ни в тантре, ни в Дзогчен достигать просветления посредством секса. Однако  есть метод использования сильных эмоций на пути. Будда давал метод как достичь архатства подметая пол? Это значит, что все сейчас возьмут в руки веник и станут архатами? Нет. Все методы кроме подметания пола являются неверными. а подметание пола ведет в нирвану? Нет и нет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А почему боитесь? Мне казалось Вы как раз за секс.


Вопрос против ли секса Вы прозвучит двусмысленно  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы не правильно понимаете Срединный Путь, точнее степень крайностей, между которыми он пролегает.


Ну.. да. некоторые крайности не такие уж и крайние. Тут Вы правы  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> В Ваджраяне секс это не перепихон, а очень сложный метод. В Дзогчене же обычный перепихон используется для самых тупых. Ни там ни там это не образ жизни, а подобно осознанной ходьбе, чтобы получить какой-то опыт(и не опыт секса). Боддхисаттве с кучей заслуг это без надобности, так как уже имеется и без секса. А про то чему учил Будда монахов, то он учил монахов, у которых проблемы из-за разрастания Сангхи то начались, еще проблема, что женщины начали следовать.. научи он еще монахов использовать секс, то там не 500 лет срок бы был угасания Дхармы, а в несколько раз меньше.


что то я запутался в вашем посте. перефразируйте пожалуйста.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Я тоже такого не знаю  Нет такого метода в ни в тантре, ни в Дзогчен достигать просветления посредством секса. Однако  есть метод использования сильных эмоций на пути. Будда давал метод как достичь архатства подметая пол? Это значит, что все сейчас возьмут в руки веник и станут архатами? Нет. Все методы кроме подметания пола являются неверными. а подметание пола ведет в нирвану? Нет и нет.


про использование сильных эмоций пожалуста поподробней. 
в остальном согласен.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не думаю я так. Для занятий сексом нужна страсть. Страсть - это высшее проявление алчности. Не может быть, по определению. желания секса без страсти.


Вы в гелуг секс практиковали?  :Smilie:  Бханте, давайте уже опустим реально, нереально, а то еще вспомните каково оно. и я виноват буду  :Smilie: 




> Обсуждайте, конечно с учителем. Но всё-таки попробуйте понаблюдать.


Вы не поняли мой ответ  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Вопрос против ли секса Вы прозвучит двусмысленно


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ответ, что я не против тоже  :Big Grin: 

Нет, я всего лишь за то, чтобы вещи своими именами называть. И не искать оправдания своим увлечениям в Учении Будды. И фсё.

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Тао (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> про использование сильных эмоций пожалуста поподробней. 
> в остальном согласен.


Ну, к примеру, метод сильной эмоции гнева. при которой гнев трансформируется во внутреннее тепло. Удобная штука, кстати. Вместо теплых вещей прокатиться в час пик в московском транспорте  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нет, я всего лишь за то, чтобы вещи своими именами называть. И не искать оправдания своим увлечениям в Учении Будды. И фсё.


Эко Вы хватили. Это ж скольким товарищам с БФ придется переписывать посты "как мне стать тунеядцем"?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Ну, к примеру, метод сильной эмоции гнева. при которой гнев трансформируется во внутреннее тепло. Удобная штука, кстати. Вместо теплых вещей прокатиться в час пик в московском транспорте


эмоцию в энергию? 

Артем вы наверняка читали труд Шантидэвы: Бодхичарья-аватара. если нет то (в чем я сомневаюсь) то прочтите. там он очень хорошо пишет о гневе

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Смотрю Игорь Берхин в теме присутствует. Может он еще как-нибудь прокомментирует? Может за 8 лет позиция изменилась?


Уже не присутствует. Наверное зашел, грустно и по привычке прочитал сам себя ... и вышел. 

Из чего могу сделать неутешительный вывод: если чего-то за восемь лет изменилось, то, скорее всего, в сторону позиции "меньше и реже"...  :Smilie: 

Хотя... так я слышал: отдельные особо воодушевленные Дзогченом дакини считают, что испробовав с сертифицированным инструктором по Санти Маха Сангхе "позицию яб-юм" прямо на ретрите, можно гарантированно добиться Полной Реализации уже в этой инкарнации... но мы же с вами знаем, что это только слухи, правда?  :Smilie:  

(troll detected)  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Denli (27.09.2011), Joy (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Уже не присутствует. Наверное зашел, грустно и по привычке прочитал сам себя ... и вышел. 
> 
> Из чего могу сделать неутешительный вывод: если чего-то за восемь лет изменилось, то, скорее всего, в сторону позиции "меньше и реже"... 
> 
> Хотя... так я слышал: отдельные особо воодушевленные Дзогченом дакини считают, что испробовав с сертифицированным инструктором по Санти Маха Сангхе "позицию яб-юм" прямо на ретрите, можно гарантированно добиться Полной Реализации уже в этой инкарнации... но мы же с вами знаем, что это только слухи, правда?  
> 
> (troll detected)


саду саду саду  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:   лучше и не скажешь!!!!!!! за что вас евреев уважаю, так за то порой скажете так, что русские называют это "не в бровь а в глаз"

----------

Joy (27.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Эко Вы хватили. Это ж скольким товарищам с БФ придется переписывать посты "как мне стать тунеядцем"?


Артем, Вы сейчас так передернули, что даже оторвали.

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

Секс такой грязный, а сплетни такие сладкие, да?

----------

Neroli (27.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

секс не грязный и не чистый. это просто физиологический процесс основанный на инстинкте размножения.

----------

Joy (27.09.2011), Тант (28.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> что то я запутался в вашем посте. перефразируйте пожалуйста.


Какую часть? Что Бодхисаттве с большими заслугами уже просто не нужны методы, использующие соитие, или про то, что Будде приходилось ограничивать монахов, в виду их способностей, в более простых вещах, чем секс, потому и речи не могло быть, чтобы учить их чему-то с ним связанным?

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.09.2011)

----------


## Zom

Кстати, очень опасно приписывать Будде то, чему он не учил.

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Joy (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Так же опасно, как и предполагать что-то про то, что вне контекста конкретного пути. А Ваджраяна и Дзогчен подтверждены реализацией Учителей, если кому-то не верится, могут не верить и заниматься тем во, что верят. Будду только не надо приплетать к своему личному неверию, и искать доказательства там, где их не может быть.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

вторую часть

----------


## Майя П

небольшая ремарка... (читать только для тех, кто придерживается взглядов Ваджраяны).... в Чжудши в 3 томе, глава: про мужское бессилие Будда говорил: Любовь - это ЛУЧШЕЕ из человеческих страстей....поэтому если проблема... :Frown:  (это только для ваджраянцев...)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Так же опасно, как и предполагать что-то про то, что вне контекста конкретного пути.


Будда не может учить противоположным вещем. он не профессиональный балабол типа ошо. сегодня это (наговорю) этим а завтра тем то. пипл хавает и ладно.

в конце концов учитывая что болезни у всех людей одинаковые то лекарство одно и тоже и принимать его надо по рецепту. на крайний случай не противоречащими рецепту способами.

----------


## Neroli

Май, а почему только для ваджраянцев? Только у них половое бессилие проблема?

----------

Bob (27.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Будда не может учить противоположным вещем. он не профессиональный балабол.


Если у вас есть желание приписать всех Учителей Тибетского буддизма к балоболам, то вы ошиблись разделом.

----------


## Майя П

> Май, а почему только для ваджраянцев? Только у них половое бессилие проблема?


они поймут... (за исключением некоторых, которые побегут жаловаться....)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Будда не может учить противоположным вещем


Я думаю, что точку стоило поставить тут.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Если у вас есть желание приписать всех Учителей Тибетского буддизма к балоболам, то вы ошиблись разделом.


всех?????????? нет что вы. только тех кто учит что во время секса можно просветления достигнуть и женатых "монахов"

----------

Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011)

----------


## Alex

Пойду-ка я потрахаюсь, что ли.

----------

Neroli (27.09.2011), Артем Тараненко (27.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.09.2011), Самдруб Ньингпо (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Как уже было сказано, секс так или иначе связан со страстью. А страсть- это клеша. Как известно, действие способно породить кармическое следствие лишь тогда, когда оно обусловлено клешным загрязнением сознания. В этом смысле клеши подобны корню: они питают сансару. Поэтому не стоит так легкомысленно относится к сексу, особенно когда мы говорим об этом в контексте духовной практики, направленной на избавление от этих самых клеш, иначе вместо распознания их природы можно накопить много кармы, забрасывающей ещё глубже в сансару. 

И снова спросила благородная Цогял:

 Не следует ли тому, кто практикует Тайную Мантру, принять все клеши как путь?

 Учитель ответил:

 Несомненно, их следует объединять с путем! Но только павлин может питаться ядом. Человек, способный, не отвергая клеши, принять их как путь, встречается реже, чем цветок удумбара. Хотя для человека высшего разряда клеши служат помощниками, для человека с меньшими способностями они становятся ядом. Для людей такого уровня важнее отказаться от клеш!

 Еше Цогял спросила:

 Как долго нужно отвергать клеши, прежде чем достигнешь высшего уровня?

 Учитель ответил:

 Если человек не привязан к клешам и чувственным удовольствиям и воспринимает их как волшебную иллюзию, то нет нужды подавлять клеши, даже когда они возникают, поскольку они не наносят вреда. Когда они не возникают, нет желания их порождать, поскольку ты свободна от ожиданий. Если же клеши проявляются, то становятся частью пути. А пытаться использовать клеши в качестве пути, не отказавшись от привязанности к материальной реальности, означает уподобиться мухе, увязнувшей в меде.



_"В любом случае, пока не достигнешь достаточной устойчивости в воззрении и медитации, необходимо искать уединения, подобно раненому оленю. Беги от клеш, как от ядовитой змеи."_

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.09.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Пойду-ка я потрахаюсь, что ли.


Осторожно, просветлишься еще.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Vidyadhara (27.09.2011), Дондог (28.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.09.2011), Тао (28.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну это не ответ на вопрос почему. 
> С нарушением обета понятно, а без обета не понятно.


Без обета измена тоже порождает неблагую камму. Но без обета человек, вроде как, ничего не обещал, с него и спроса нет.



> Будда не объясняет в этой сутре про то, что делать если можешь сохранять осознанность во время секса.
> Он объясняет только что делать, если не можешь.
> Поэтому на основании этой сутры нельзя сравнить эти два момента.


я не на основании сутты, я на основании мужского опыта. 



> То , что невозможно осознанность сохранять опровергается опытом множества людей достигших реализации.





> Ну вот вы же видите что в этом вопросе есть утверждение, которое не соответствует предыдущему разговору, но все равно пишете. почему? ( риторический вопрос, конечно же ).
> Откуда взялось потакание, если речь шла об осознанности ,что означает отсутствие цепляния за желание.


Потакание взялось из самого факта соития. Если есть желание - нет осознанности. Ум не может находится одновременно в благом и не благом состояниях сознания. 



> Возьмите ситуацию, когда вы муж, а жена ваша не буддист. Вам нужно удовлетворять её желания и быть для нее хорошим супругом, иначе вы причиняете ей страдание и это не правильное сексуальное поведение.


Это слишком широкое толкование. Недолжное сексуальное поведение - это измена. А воздержание от секса - это духовное делание и хорошая жена должна это понимать. Для мирян нет необходимости воздерживаться постоянно, но на период поста - вполне может потерпеть.
Если же постов становится слишком много, то здесь уже нужно подумать о необходимости такой семьи, которая не удовлетворяет обе стороны. Но это отдельный разговор.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Сергей я задам вам чисто практический прямой вопрос. хорошо? скажите если Учитель говорит что:Человек, способный, не отвергая клеши, принять их как путь, встречается реже, чем цветок удумбара.
а насколько я помню цветок удумбара встречается ооооочень редко (думаю реже чем афганский талиб принявший Буддизм) то скажите мне откуда такое количество людей которые учат как это делать и такое количество их учеников. веть если Учитель прав (а я так и считаю) то такого количества людей быть не может. вижу противоречие. как быть?????

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011), Тао (28.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> А про то чему учил Будда монахов, то он учил монахов, у которых проблемы из-за разрастания Сангхи то начались, еще проблема, что женщины начали следовать.. научи он еще монахов использовать секс, то там не 500 лет срок бы был угасания Дхармы, а в несколько раз меньше.


Можно без мифотворчества?

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Сергей я задам вам чисто практический прямой вопрос. хорошо? скажите если Учитель говорит что:Человек, способный, не отвергая клеши, принять их как путь, встречается реже, чем цветок удумбара.
а насколько я помню цветок удумбара встречается ооооочень редко (думаю реже чем афганский талиб принявший Буддизм) то скажите мне откуда такое количество людей которые учат как это делать и такое количество их учеников. веть если Учитель прав (а я так и считаю) то такого количества людей быть не может. вижу противоречие. как быть?????

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Можно без мифотворчества?


А можно без фантазий про Тибетский Буддизм?

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> всех?????????? нет что вы. только тех кто учит что во время секса можно просветления достигнуть и женатых "монахов"


 Ваджраяна основная колесница всех школ Тибетского Буддизма. Так что, если есть претензия к колеснице, то претензия ко всем Учителям.

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... вижу противоречие. как быть?????


 Не помню точно соотношение, но если примерно один из миллиона поймет, то есть смысл учить.

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей я задам вам чисто практический прямой вопрос. хорошо? скажите если Учитель говорит что:Человек, способный, не отвергая клеши, принять их как путь, встречается реже, чем цветок удумбара.
> а насколько я помню цветок удумбара встречается ооооочень редко (думаю реже чем афганский талиб принявший Буддизм) то скажите мне откуда такое количество людей которые учат как это делать и такое количество их учеников. веть если Учитель прав (а я так и считаю) то такого количества людей быть не может. вижу противоречие. как быть?????


Признаться, меня тоже смущает сей факт..)  говорят однако, что условия нынче подходящие для массового распространения учений Ваджраяны ) но в это мне с трудом верится..  
_"Спонтанное действие не значит разнузданность поведения: это свобода от привычки держаться за иллюзорные ощущения как за реальность."_

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Дондог (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (28.09.2011), Тао (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Мне интересно, а вообще с чем связана такая активность Тхеравадинских монахов в теме про секс в разделе тибетского буддизма?  :Smilie:  Это тайный метод борьбы с потребностью?  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011), Самдруб Ньингпо (27.09.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Мне интересно, а вообще с чем связана такая активность Тхеравадинских монахов в теме про секс в разделе тибетского буддизма?  Это тайный метод борьбы с потребностью?


В сообщении 197 подстава для ТБ.

----------


## Топпер

> Мне интересно, а вообще с чем связана такая активность Тхеравадинских монахов в теме про секс в разделе тибетского буддизма?  Это тайный метод борьбы с потребностью?


Монахи должны учить Дхамме  :Wink:

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Монахи должны учить Дхамме


...а не заниматься агитацией за методы своей школы  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> ...а не заниматься агитацией за методы своей школы


Это одно и то же  :Smilie: 
Если серьёзно, то речь не о школах, а о соответствии тех или иных методов словам Будды.

----------

Bob (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (28.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Мне интересно, а вообще с чем связана такая активность Тхеравадинских монахов в теме про секс в разделе тибетского буддизма?  Это тайный метод борьбы с потребностью?


Артем если серьезно я испытываю неприятное удивлене когда многое не имеющее отношение к Буддизму выдается за Буддизм. не думай что я только Ваджраяну "наезжаю" я так же не терпим к школе нитирен, кайсен (псевдо чань буддизм) тайская Дхармакая, и еще паре школ. основная моя претензия в том что не называй вы это Буддизмом я испытывал бы к вам огромную симпатию. после даосизма вы были бы на втором месте. и тема то не про секс, а про то Будда таким методам не учил.

----------

Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011), Леонид Ш (28.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Это одно и то же 
> Если серьёзно, то речь не о школах, а о соответствии тех или иных методов словам Будды.


о школах тоже

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Ваджраяна основная колесница всех школ Тибетского Буддизма. Так что, если есть претензия к колеснице, то претензия ко всем Учителям.


Если Шантидэва ваджраянец то я майя плисецкая  :Big Grin: 
я так понимаю вы вполне допускаете существование женатых монахов?  и что можно при совокуплении просветления достичь

----------


## Самдруб Ньингпо

Да такое ощущение, что только о школах.

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Joy

Тема, конечно, позорная.
Но особо примечателен тот факт, что буддизм'03 и буддизм'11 разительно отличаются в количественно-качественном соотношении:
две достойные и по существу страницы и десяток невесть чего: какая-то пахабная куча-мала с эзотерой, зернами истины и даже монахами (прошу прощения).
Мда.

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011), Кузьмич (28.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

а вот и нет. это все равно что меня расистом обозвать

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Тема, конечно, позорная.
> и даже монахами (прошу прощения).
> Мда.


одно из обязанностьей монаха заботится о мирянах.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если Шантидэва ваджраянец то я майя плисецкая


84 махасиддхи тантрического буддизма
...
Бхусуку, Шантидэва, Бхусукупада, Ленивый монах 	Bhusuku


"Он приносил усладу высшему йидаму
И в Наланде давал превосходные наставления.
Одерживая победу в спорах, он творил великие чудеса.
Он принимал в ученики и нищих, и царей, и неверующих."

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

я читал Бохичарья-аватара. очень полезный труд. но там ни слова о женатых монахах и о том что можно совокупляясь просветления достигнуть. так что думаю вы его просто к себе приписали. только не говорите мне что и он был женат или достиг просветления с какой дакини  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Еше Нинбо (28.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

кстати мои Ваджраянкие друзья вы знаете кого либо кто достиг просветления столь необычным способом?

----------


## Самдруб Ньингпо

Так тут вроде говорили не о кармамудре,  а о том что можно достичь Освобождения не отрекаясь полностью от секса.

----------


## Bob

А выяснилось что можно достигнуть не просто не отрекаясь, а собсно не отвлекаясь.  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (27.09.2011), Neroli (27.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011), Леонид Ш (28.09.2011), Тао (28.09.2011)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Если Шантидэва ваджраянец то я майя плисецкая


Вам придётся стать Майей Плисецкой. Чтобы быть ваджраянцем, необязательно иметь секс с женщиной. И вообще, о чем разговор? Все этим занимаются.... Не все просвлетляются благодаря этому.

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> я читал Бохичарья-аватара. ... так что думаю вы его просто к себе приписали.


"52. Я поклоняюсь Ваджрапани:
Увидев его, посланцы Ямы
И другие злобные существа33
В ужасе разбегаются во все стороны34. " Бодхичарья-Аватара Шантидева

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Так тут вроде говорили не о кармамудре,  а о том что можно достичь Освобождения не отрекаясь полностью от секса.


с этим я не спорю поскольку просветление возможно и для мирян. я спорю с тем что при помощи секса можно достигнуть просветления. тоесть используя его как инструмент.

----------

Тао (28.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> "52. Я поклоняюсь Ваджрапани:
> Увидев его, посланцы Ямы
> И другие злобные существа33
> В ужасе разбегаются во все стороны34. " Бодхичарья-Аватара Шантидева


и где тут про женатых монахов или про ведущий к просветдению секс?

----------


## Нико

> с этим я не спорю поскольку просветление возможно и для мирян. я спорю с тем что при помощи секса можно достигнуть просветления. тоесть используя его как инструмент.


Есть такая тема. Лучше не спорить, ээто слишком высоко для нас с вами.

----------

Аньезка (28.09.2011), Дондог (28.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Тема переросла в холивар и закрывается. Уважаемых представителей Тхеравады прошу вести себя в чужом Форуме с уважением.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (28.09.2011), Joy (28.09.2011), Артем Тараненко (28.09.2011), Дондог (28.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------

